# Ryder Cup style match YORKSHIRE V NE ... Sun 2nd March



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2014)

Players wanted for Ryder Cup style match Yorkshire v NE, on Sunday 2nd March @http://www.leedsgolfcentre.com/ 
Tee from 10.30.... 
Coffee + Bacon Bap on arrival, 18 holes & 1 course Sunday lunch for Â£30.
Â£10 Deposit secures your place (PM for bank details Etc)
***** COME ON, COME ON*****
A chance to be a 'Fun loving Yorkshire-man' or 'Perky Geordie' for a Day!!!! ALL WELCOME!!!!!
NE team is being organised by Wayman....  post on link below
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/group.php?discussionid=123&do=discuss

Players for 'Yorkshire Team' respond to this thread.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 9, 2014)

Oooh, split allegiances as I'll technically be living in Yorkshire...

But I'm in the NE team.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Oooh, split allegiances as I'll technically be living in Yorkshire...

But I'm in the NE team. 

Click to expand...

Ah well.... I'm NE born & bred but have been 44 years in Yarkshire  so I've actually, personally, witnessed Yorkshiremen smiling  so I'm with them for this event.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2014)

TEAM SO FAR..... Tees booked for 12 aside but can do more

Players representing YORKSHIRE

Dave Williams (2Blue) H/cap 12
Bali Chana (Wike) H/cap 12
Johnny Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 22
Andrea Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 28


----------



## Wayman (Jan 9, 2014)

So far for NE we have

Wayman (6)
Moogie
Richy
Bozza
Kellfire
Beezerk


Plus 4 Daves pals from brancepeth


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2014)

If Yorkshire are struggling for numbers I can switch over to them as I am only a plastic Geordie :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm not a Geordie either makem lad


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 9, 2014)

I've replied to the thread in the NE Society page, but I'm up for the NE side, I dare say Kraxx would play as well, I'll give him a poke.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2014)

Players for 'Yorkshire Team' respond to this thread.
Players representing YORKSHIRE (Godâ€™s own County)

Dave Williams (2Blue) H/cap 12
Bali Chana (Wike) H/cap 12....... Good Yorkshire is Bali !!!!
Johnny Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 22 ...  You'll never find this place!!!!
Andrea Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 28
Provisional, Andy Barrett (Elsham GC) H/cap 12...  OK, so its Lincolnshire, but he'll mimic Yorkshire


----------



## tyke (Jan 9, 2014)

2 Blue, stick me down for team Yorkshire please mate and send me payment details.
Will be good to give Craigy Boy Wayman and his boys a good thrashing


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2014)

Players for 'Yorkshire Team' respond to this thread.
Players representing YORKSHIRE (Godâ€™s own County)

Dave Williams (2Blue) H/cap 12
Bali Chana (Wike) H/cap 12....... Good Yorkshireman is Bali !!!!
Peter Sandhu (Wike) H/cap 11â€¦.  Another good Yorkshireman !!!
Johnny Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 22 ...  You'll never find this place!!!!
Andrea Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 28
Provisional, Andy Barrett (Elsham GC) H/cap 12...  OK, so its Lincolnshire, but he'll mimic Yorkshire
Tyke  (Newark) H/cap 15â€¦.  But this is a Yorkshireman!!!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			If Yorkshire are struggling for numbers I can switch over to them as I am only a plastic Geordie :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Beezerk...will bear that in mind.....  will save you having to play in just a T-shirt in March !!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2014)

2blue said:



			Cheers Beezerk...will bear that in mind.....  will save you having to play in just a T-shirt in March !! 

Click to expand...

Packet of fags rolled into the sleeves 
Yorkshire lad so don't mind who I play for, I can be the last pick no one wants lol.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2014)

Players for 'Yorkshire Team' respond to this thread.
Players representing YORKSHIRE (Godâ€™s own County)

Dave Williams (2Blue) H/cap 12
Bali Chana (Wike) H/cap 12....... Good Yorkshireman is Bali !!!!
Peter Sandhu (Wike) H/cap 11â€¦.  Another good Yorkshireman !!!
Johnny Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 22 ...  You'll never find this place!!!!
Andrea Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 28
Provisional, Andy Barrett (Elsham GC) H/cap 12...  OK, so its Lincolnshire, but he'll mimic Yorkshire
Tyke  (Newark) H/cap 15â€¦.  But this is a Yorkshireman!!!

*So far for NE we have*

Wayman (6)
Moogie
Richy
Bozza
Kellfire
Beezerk
Khamelion

Plus 4 Daves pals from brancepeth


----------



## the hammer (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll go,greg wilkinson (Wheatley golf club, doncaster), Southern yorkkshire.


----------



## tyke (Jan 9, 2014)

Deposit Sent


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2014)

Players for 'Yorkshire Team' respond to this thread.
Players representing YORKSHIRE (Godâ€™s own County)

Dave Williams (2Blue) H/cap 12
Bali Chana (Wike) H/cap 12....... Good Yorkshireman is Bali !!!!
Peter Sandhu (Wike) H/cap 11â€¦.  Another good Yorkshireman !!!
Johnny Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 22 ...  You'll never find this place!!!!
Andrea Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 28
Provisional, Andy Barrett (Elsham GC) H/cap 12...  OK, so its Lincolnshire, but he'll mimic Yorkshire
Tyke, Rick, (Newark) H/cap 15â€¦.  But this is a Yorkshireman!!!* Dep paid*
Hammer Greg Wilkinson (Wheatley golf club, doncaster) H/cap 14 PMâ€™d

*So far for NE we have*

Wayman (6) PMâ€™d
Moogie PMâ€™d
Richy  PMâ€™d
Bozza  PMâ€™d
Kellfire PMâ€™d
Beezerk  PMâ€™d
Khamelion  PMâ€™d

Plus 4 Daves pals from brancepeth

***  up-date H/caps & let me know if PMâ€™s failed  ***


----------



## Wayman (Jan 9, 2014)

tyke said:



			2 Blue, stick me down for team Yorkshire please mate and send me payment details.
Will be good to give Craigy Boy Wayman and his boys a good thrashing 

Click to expand...

my god going to be strange playing against each other rick!!1
Bring it on


----------



## tyke (Jan 9, 2014)

Wayman said:



			my god going to be strange playing against each other rick!!1
Bring it on
		
Click to expand...

Usual team allegiance's will be put on hold for this one Craig, as you say, bring it on


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 9, 2014)

Players representing YORKSHIRE (Godâ€™s own County)

Dave Williams (2Blue) H/cap 12
Bali Chana (Wike) H/cap 12....... Good Yorkshireman is Bali !!!!
Peter Sandhu (Wike) H/cap 11â€¦.  Another good Yorkshireman !!!
Johnny Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 22 ...  You'll never find this place!!!!
Andrea Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 28
Provisional, Andy Barrett (Elsham GC) H/cap 12...  OK, so its Lincolnshire, but he'll mimic Yorkshire
Tyke, Rick, (Newark) H/cap 15â€¦.  But this is a Yorkshireman!!!* Dep paid*
Hammer Greg Wilkinson (Wheatley golf club, doncaster) H/cap 14 PMâ€™d

*So far for NE we have*

Wayman (6) PMâ€™d
Moogie PMâ€™d
Richy  PMâ€™d
Bozza  (20) PMâ€™d
Kellfire (15) Deposit sent 
Beezerk  PMâ€™d
Khamelion  PMâ€™d

Plus 4 Daves pals from brancepeth


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2014)

*Players representing YORKSHIRE* (Godâ€™s own County)

Dave Williams (2Blue) H/cap 12
Bali Chana (Wike) H/cap 12
Peter Sandhu (Wike) H/cap 11  
Johnny Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 22 ...  You'll never find this place!!!!
Andrea Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 28
Provisional, Andy Barrett (Elsham GC) H/cap 12
Tyke, Rick, (Newark) H/cap 15 Dep paid 
Hammer Greg Wilkinson (Wheatley GC, Doncaster) H/cap 14 PMâ€™d
Provisional Steve Galbraith (Horsforth GC) H/cap 11
****************************
*North Eastern Team*

Wayman (6) PMâ€™d
Moogie PMâ€™d
Richy  PMâ€™d
Bozza  PMâ€™d
Kellfire PMâ€™d
Beezerk  PMâ€™d
Khamelion  PMâ€™d

Kev Williams (12) + 3 pals from Brancepeth GC
***  up-date H/caps & let me know if PMâ€™s failed or you need PayPal ***


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2014)

Can you PM me your Paypal address mate, it's quicker for me to do it that way.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 10, 2014)

Same day as Caldy with the NW lot unfortunately, would have liked to have played too.


----------



## LanDog (Jan 10, 2014)

Might be interested in this, if I'm at university at this time, and injury pending, I'd like to play


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes please for the NE team.

H'cap approaching 28----ish!!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			Same day as Caldy with the NW lot unfortunately, would have liked to have played too.
		
Click to expand...

Ah...  bad luck Paul.....  maybe another time

Dave


----------



## Lump (Jan 10, 2014)

If there is any room. Stick my name down please, Obviously for the Yorkshire team (Unless numbers are down for the NE. I was born in the northeast if that counts)


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2014)

Lump said:



			If there is any room. Stick my name down please, Obviously for the Yorkshire team (Unless numbers are down for the NE. I was born in the northeast if that counts)
		
Click to expand...

There's loads of us, NE'ers born, in both teams......  chance to catch-up on the accent...  hahaha
I think in this case 'Yorkshire needs you'!!!  are you BACs or PayPal??


----------



## Lump (Jan 10, 2014)

2blue said:



			There's loads of us, NE'ers born, in both teams......  chance to catch-up on the accent...  hahaha
I think in this case 'Yorkshire needs you'!!!  are you BACs or PayPal??
		
Click to expand...

Paypal Please.
I'm monkey hanger born, but only for a few weeks before heading south to Yorkshire.


----------



## drawboy (Jan 10, 2014)

Put me down please Dave for God's own county, It'll be a pleasure to represent the White Rose. Pm me your paypal. thanks.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Players representing YORKSHIRE (Godâ€™s own County)

Dave Williams (2Blue) H/cap 12
Bali Chana (Wike) H/cap 12....... Good Yorkshireman is Bali !!!!
Peter Sandhu (Wike) H/cap 11â€¦.  Another good Yorkshireman !!!
Johnny Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 22 ...  You'll never find this place!!!!
Andrea Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) H/cap 28
Provisional, Andy Barrett (Elsham GC) H/cap 12...  OK, so its Lincolnshire, but he'll mimic Yorkshire
Tyke, Rick, (Newark) H/cap 15â€¦.  But this is a Yorkshireman!!!* Dep paid*
Hammer Greg Wilkinson (Wheatley golf club, doncaster) H/cap 14 PMâ€™d

*So far for NE we have*

Wayman (6) PMâ€™d
Moogie PMâ€™d
Richy  PMâ€™d
Bozza  (20) PMâ€™d
Kellfire (15) Deposit sent 
Beezerk  PMâ€™d
Khamelion  PMâ€™d

Plus 4 Daves pals from brancepeth
		
Click to expand...

Your Deposit is with me...  thanks.

NE side now has 12 names 
Yorkshire not far behind.
Our first intention was for 12 a-side teams which it looks as though we may get....  however at the moment there is no limit as I can get more Tee times if necessary, so keep them coming...  & deposits/full payments.

*COURSE UP-DATE*...... With many local courses closed today (Scarcroft, Ripon, Scarthingwell)  it was 37pts for me this am. playing off grass Tees & on full greens...... no Temps. & has never needed to shut this winter........ amazing winter golf


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 10, 2014)

2blue said:



			Your Deposit is with me...  thanks.

NE side now has 12 names 
Yorkshire not far behind.
Our first intention was for 12 a-side teams which it looks as though we may get....  however at the moment there is no limit as I can get more Tee times if necessary, so keep them coming...  & deposits/full payments.

*COURSE UP-DATE*...... With many local courses closed today (Scarcroft, Ripon, Scarthingwell)  it was 37pts for me this am. playing off grass Tees & on full greens...... no Temps. & has never needed to shut this winter........ amazing winter golf
		
Click to expand...



Would of loved to play in this but I have already booked in to play at Caldy that day


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Would of loved to play in this but I have already booked in to play at Caldy that day
		
Click to expand...

Ah...  Josh....  so much golf around eh!!  Are yer mates at Caldy as well??  Anyway...  have a good time.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 10, 2014)

No they aren't going so if you are short I will ask them.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			No they aren't going so if you are short I will ask them.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, they're very welcome...  be good to meet them before the 'Big Trip' Give them my mobile no if it helps if they're not on here.
Oh... re 'Big Trip'.....  if all in one motor, as seems likely, we'll need to co-ordinate the extra rounds etc.....  its just that on the Dornoch  day I've got a 'free voucher' place around Tain, (10mins away from Dornoch, & a rated track) 5pm tee, with some of the Scots that are with us....  voucher was given us by a NE'ern mate who won it on a draw. So chance for you'se to join us at a twilight rate... sorry, I don't know what that is.
 I know the 'Hub-cap nickers' have a booze up planned for Sun in Inverness but for me, at my age, having travelled that far, I'd rather play golf however knackered I am before partaking of a few beers etc......  + I can't believe Inverness is going to be that good on a Sunday night.
Anyway there's loads of golfing fun to be had over those 4/5 days....  really looking forward to it.....  its so far North there'll be folk getting nose bleeds


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2014)

* Players representing (Godâ€™s own County) YORKSHIRE - Team of 11 so far*

Dave Williams (2Blue) (12)
Bali Chana (Wike) (12)
Peter Sandhu (Wike) (11)
Johnny Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) (22) ...  You'll never find this place!!!!
Andrea Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) (28)
Provisional, Andy Barrett (Elsham GC) (12)
Tyke, Rick, (Newark) (15)  *Deposit paid* 
Hammer Greg Wilkinson (Wheatley GC, Doncaster) (14) PMâ€™d
Provisional Steve Galbraith (Horsforth GC) (11)
Lump (Normanton GC) (6)
Drawboy, Wayne (S Leeds) (12)* Deposit paid*
*****************************
North Eastern Team of 12 so far*

Wayman, Craig. (Wearside GC) (6) *Deposit paid*
Moogie, Brian. (Westerhope GC) (9) PMâ€™d, PP
Richy  PMâ€™d
Bozza (20) PMâ€™d
Kellfire (15) *Deposit paid*
Beezerk  PMâ€™d, PP
Khamelion  PMâ€™d
Hobbit Bri (5) PMâ€™d PP
Kev Williams (Brancepeth GC) (14) cheque coming
Chris Atkinson (Brancepeth GC) (10)
Steve Gowland (Brancepeth GC) (9)
Johnna Gowland (Brancepeth GC) (4)


----------



## bozza (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll get the money the deposit sent by bank transfer by early next week, just waiting for some money to clear in my account.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2014)

bozza said:



			I'll get the money the deposit sent by bank transfer by early next week, just waiting for some money to clear in my account.
		
Click to expand...

Ok no probs... just let me know when its done, matey


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 10, 2014)

2blue said:



			Yeah, they're very welcome...  be good to meet them before the 'Big Trip' Give them my mobile no if it helps if they're not on here.
Oh... re 'Big Trip'.....  if all in one motor, as seems likely, we'll need to co-ordinate the extra rounds etc.....  its just that on the Dornoch  day I've got a 'free voucher' place around Tain, (10mins away from Dornoch, & a rated track) 5pm tee, with some of the Scots that are with us....  voucher was given us by a NE'ern mate who won it on a draw. So chance for you'se to join us at a twilight rate... sorry, I don't know what that is.
 I know the 'Hub-cap nickers' have a booze up planned for Sun in Inverness but for me, at my age, having travelled that far, I'd rather play golf however knackered I am before partaking of a few beers etc......  + I can't believe Inverness is going to be that good on a Sunday night.
Anyway there's loads of golfing fun to be had over those 4/5 days....  really looking forward to it.....  its so far North there'll be folk getting nose bleeds 

Click to expand...

Ok thats fair enough pal.  I am sure we can sort it out closer to the time.  I know what you mean about the distance, may as well make the most of it.  We should try and sort out a game at your place sometime in Feb so that we can all meet.  Hopefully the weather won't be the same as last year.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2014)

Payment sent mate.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 10, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Ok thats fair enough pal.  I am sure we can sort it out closer to the time.  I know what you mean about the distance, may as well make the most of it.  We should try and sort out a game at your place sometime in Feb so that we can all meet.  Hopefully the weather won't be the same as last year.
		
Click to expand...

Id be up for a game in Feb. Keep me informed if you sort anything.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 11, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Ok thats fair enough pal.  I am sure we can sort it out closer to the time.  I know what you mean about the distance, may as well make the most of it.  We should try and sort out a game at your place sometime in Feb so that we can all meet.  Hopefully the weather won't be the same as last year.
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to give me a date in Feb.....  Sunday probably best.....  & we can sort it out & Marshy join us if poss. for me to get another member to make up a 2nd 4 Ball


----------



## moogie (Jan 11, 2014)

Dave
Deposit sent via Paypal

cheers


----------



## 2blue (Jan 11, 2014)

*Players representing (Godâ€™s own County) YORKSHIRE - Team of 11 so far*

Dave Williams (2Blue) (12)* ALL PAID*
Bali Chana (Wike) (12)
Peter Sandhu (Wike) (11)
Johnny Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) (22) ...  You'll never find this place!!!!
Andrea Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) (28)
Provisional, Andy Barrett (Elsham GC) (12)
Tyke, Rick, (Newark) (15)  *Deposit paid* 
Hammer Greg Wilkinson (Wheatley GC, Doncaster) (14) PMâ€™d
Provisional Steve Galbraith (Horsforth GC) (11)
Lump, James (Normanton GC) (6) PMâ€™d PP
Drawboy, Wayne (S Leeds) (12) *Deposit paid*
****************************
*North Eastern Team of 12 so far*

Wayman, Craig. (Wearside GC) (6) *Deposit paid*
Moogie, Brian. (Westerhope GC) (9) *Deposit paid*
Richy  PMâ€™d
Bozza (20) (Blackwell Grange GC) PMâ€™d 14th
Kellfire (15)* Deposit paid*
Beezerk, Martyn (20) * Deposit paid*
Khamelion  PMâ€™d
Hobbit, Bri (5) PMâ€™d PP
Kev Williams (Brancepeth GC) (14) cheque coming
Chris Atkinson (Brancepeth GC) (10)
Steve Gowland (Brancepeth GC) (9)
Johnna Gowland (Brancepeth GC) (4)


----------



## richy (Jan 11, 2014)

Deposit paid


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 12, 2014)

Dave - getting some new clubs in the new few weeks so might fancy a mid week round if you fancy it??


----------



## 2blue (Jan 12, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			Dave - getting some new clubs in the new few weeks so might fancy a mid week round if you fancy it??
		
Click to expand...

Is Wed 22nd any good to you?? Paul.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 12, 2014)

2blue said:



			Is Wed 22nd any good to you?? Paul.
		
Click to expand...

Wednesday is a good day for me, will check with work and let you know asap.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 12, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			Wednesday is a good day for me, will check with work and let you know asap.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine...  we may get others to make up a 4Ball


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 13, 2014)

Just PM'd you 2Blue and paid Â£20 for me and Kraxx, HC's for us both as well 17 for Me and 15 for Kraxx


----------



## 2blue (Jan 13, 2014)

Teams all most complete....  well done guys

**COURSE REPORT for TODAY** Played on grass tees & full greens though took occasional casual water relief....  43 pts (13 pars, 5 bogies).....  may have peaked too soon!!!!!

*Players representing (Godâ€™s own County) YORKSHIRE - Team of 12 so far 7 PAID*

Dave Williams (2Blue) (12) *ALL PAID*
Drawboy, Wayne (S Leeds) (12) *Deposit paid *
Tyke, Rick, (Newark) (15) *Deposit paid* 
Johnny Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) (22) *Deposit paid*
Andrea Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) (28) *Deposit paid*
Bali Chana (Wike) (12) *Member*
Peter Sandhu (Wike) (11) *Member*
Shiv Sibal (Mate) 
Hammer, Greg (Wheatley GC, Doncaster) (14) PMâ€™d
Lump, James (Normanton GC) (6) PMâ€™d PP
Steve Galbraith (Horsforth GC) (11) *Provisional*
Andy Barrett (Elsham GC) (12) *Provisional*


****************************
*North Eastern Team of 13 so far 11 PAID*

Wayman, Craig. (Wearside GC) (6) *Deposit paid*
Moogie, Brian. (Westerhope GC) (9) *Deposit paid*
Kellfire (15) *Deposit paid*
Beezerk, Martyn (20)* Deposit paid*
Richy  *Deposit paid*
Khamelion, Dave (17) *Deposit paid*
Kraxx, Stu (15) *Deposit paid*
Bozza (20) (Blackwell Grange GC) PMâ€™d 14th
Hobbit, Bri (5) PMâ€™d PP
Kev Williams (Brancepeth GC) (14) *ALL PAID*
Chris Atkinson (Brancepeth GC) (10) *ALL PAID*
Steve Gowland (Brancepeth GC) (9) *ALL PAID*
Johnna Gowland (Brancepeth GC) (4)  *ALL PAID*


----------



## the hammer (Jan 14, 2014)

Dave, dep. sent this morning. cheers


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 14, 2014)

If you need mine and Kraxx's home course, it's Whickham GC


----------



## 2blue (Jan 14, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			If you need mine and Kraxx's home course, it's Whickham GC
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave.....  just keeps folks a bit more informed


----------



## Lump (Jan 14, 2014)

Deposit Sent. Totally forgot about this. Been a busy week


----------



## 2blue (Jan 14, 2014)

Lump said:



			Deposit Sent. Totally forgot about this. Been a busy week 

Click to expand...

Thanks James...  I got it.... team is shaping up.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 14, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Dave, dep. sent this morning. cheers
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Greg....  sorted :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 14, 2014)

**COURSE CONDITION**.... Leeds & District have just postponed Thurs 'all day' Comp at Waterton Park, due to waterlogging...  transferred it to Wike in late Jan!!!!
If no more 'Yorkshire Players' join us from the forum I'll make up with guys from Wike unless others want to 'Bring a mate along'....  let me know.
Will be asking for the balance in Mid-February so I'm not running around collecting on the day. Team line-up & tee times to be sorted then as well. I favour mixing folk about if that's OK with everyone.

*Players representing (Godâ€™s own County) YORKSHIRE - Team of 12 so far 9 PAID*

Dave Williams (2Blue) (12) *ALL PAID*
Drawboy, Wayne (S Leeds) (12) *Deposit paid *
Tyke, Rick, (Newark) (15) *Deposit paid* 
Johnny Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) (22) *Deposit paid*
Andrea Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) (28) *Deposit paid*
Bali Chana (Wike) (12) *Member*
Peter Sandhu (Wike) (11) *Member*
Shiv Sibal (Mate) 
Hammer, Greg (Wheatley GC, Doncaster) (14) *Deposit paid*
Lump, James (Normanton GC) (6) *Deposit paid*
Steve Galbraith (Horsforth GC) (11) *Provisional*
Andy Barrett (Elsham GC) (12) *Provisional*


****************************
*North Eastern Team of 13 so far 11 PAID*

Wayman, Craig. (Wearside GC) (6) *Deposit paid*
Moogie, Brian. (Westerhope GC) (9) *Deposit paid*
Kellfire (15) *Deposit paid*
Beezerk, Martyn (20)* Deposit paid*
Richy  *Deposit paid*
Khamelion, Dave (Whickham GC) (17) *Deposit paid*
Kraxx, Stu (15) Whickham GC) *Deposit paid*
Bozza (20) (Blackwell Grange GC) PMâ€™d 14th
Hobbit, Bri (5) PMâ€™d PP
Kev Williams (Brancepeth GC) (14) *ALL PAID*
Chris Atkinson (Brancepeth GC) (10) *ALL PAID*
Steve Gowland (Brancepeth GC) (9) *ALL PAID*
Johnna Gowland (Brancepeth GC) (4)  *ALL PAID*


----------



## Wayman (Jan 14, 2014)

My home club is Chester le street now dave 
Just to keep you on your toes


----------



## 2blue (Jan 14, 2014)

LanDog, you need to clear your Inbox


----------



## LanDog (Jan 14, 2014)

2blue said:



			LanDog, you need to clear your Inbox
		
Click to expand...

Cleared


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2014)

Chester-le-Street GC for me as well.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 15, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Chester-le-Street GC for me as well.
		
Click to expand...

OK....  Will sort them on next up date of thread:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 15, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Cleared 

Click to expand...

Cain, will catch up with you sometime....  Maybe a game on Wed 22nd Jan if & when Marshy gets back to me


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 15, 2014)

2blue said:



			Cain, will catch up with you sometime....  Maybe a game on Wed 22nd Jan if & when Marshy gets back to me

Click to expand...


Sorry Dave, what time are you thinking? Not sure I can take the full day off so a dinnertime tee would be best for me but would need to rush of after to pick the kids up from school about 5.15.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 20, 2014)

any more takers..................


----------



## 2blue (Jan 20, 2014)

YES.... LIST UP-DATE......  still room for more.... are you in Hobbit??

*Players representing (Godâ€™s own County) YORKSHIRE - Team of 12 so far 9 PAID*

Dave Williams (2Blue) (12) *ALL PAID*
Drawboy, Wayne (S Leeds) (12) *Deposit paid *
Tyke, Rick, (Newark) (15) *Deposit paid* 
Johnny Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) (22) *Deposit paid*
Andrea Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) (28) *Deposit paid*
Bali Chana (Wike) (12) *Member*
Peter Sandhu (Wike) (11) *Member*
Shiv Sibal (Mate) 
Hammer, Greg (Wheatley GC, Doncaster) (14) *Deposit paid*
Lump, James (Normanton GC) (6) *Deposit paid*
Steve Galbraith (Horsforth GC) (11) *Provisional*
Andy Barrett (Elsham GC) (12) *Provisional*


****************************
*North Eastern Team of 13 so far 11 PAID*

Wayman, Craig. (Chester le street GC) (6) *Deposit paid*
Moogie, Brian. (Westerhope GC) (9) *Deposit paid*
Kellfire (15) *Deposit paid*
Beezerk, Martyn (Chester le street GC)  (20)* Deposit paid*
Richy  *Deposit paid*
Khamelion, Dave (Whickham GC) (17) *Deposit paid*
Kraxx, Stu (15) Whickham GC) *Deposit paid*
Bozza (20) (Blackwell Grange GC) PMâ€™d 14th
*Hobbit, Bri* (5) PMâ€™d PP
Kev Williams (Brancepeth GC) (14) *ALL PAID*
Chris Atkinson (Brancepeth GC) (10) *ALL PAID*
Steve Gowland (Brancepeth GC) (9) *ALL PAID*
Johnna Gowland (Brancepeth GC) (4)  *ALL PAID*

**COURSE CONDITION**
Wet but where isn't??
Still on grass Tees & greens & never been shut, yet good enough for me to have a net 72 Medal today


----------



## Wayman (Jan 21, 2014)

Dave what's the crack with trolley they need winter wheels on or they ok with any?


----------



## 2blue (Jan 21, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Dave what's the crack with trolley they need winter wheels on or they ok with any?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, will still be Winter-wheels only I expect....  Trollies for hire, though Course is not too hilly for carrying.
I'll try & get an appropriate trophy for the, hopefully annual event, and some prizes for nearest the pin etc. Anything else you can he think of?


----------



## Wayman (Jan 21, 2014)

What format are we playing?


----------



## 2blue (Jan 21, 2014)

Wayman said:



			What format are we playing?
		
Click to expand...

What do you think?  Better Ball MatchPlay?? with perhaps a singles if numbers don't work out?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2014)

Full Team Stableford so all points count?
Failing that has to be some form of matchplay a la Ryder Cup.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 21, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Full Team Stableford so all points count?
Failing that has to be some form of matchplay a la Ryder Cup.
		
Click to expand...

I favour B/Ball MatchPlay off 3/4'ers difference......  arguably the best form of golf competition:swing:


----------



## Wayman (Jan 21, 2014)

2blue said:



			I favour B/Ball MatchPlay off 3/4'ers difference......  arguably the best form of golf competition:swing:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah seems better 

Stableford will leave us with a loads numbers to work out 

Maybe a idea. 
Play front 9 for one point
Back 9 for a point 
All 18 for a point

Just encase there is a spanking handed out then it keeps everyone interested all 18 holes


----------



## Lump (Jan 21, 2014)

2blue said:



			I favour B/Ball MatchPlay off 3/4'ers differenceâ€¦...  arguably the best form of golf competition:swing:
		
Click to expand...

Works well for me. It is a matchplay comp after all.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Just encase there is a spanking handed out then it keeps everyone interested all 18 holes
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 21, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Yeah seems better 

Stableford will leave us with a loads numbers to work out 

Maybe a idea. 
*Play front 9 for one point
Back 9 for a point 
All 18 for a point*

Just encase there is a spanking handed out then it keeps everyone interested all 18 holes
		
Click to expand...

Yeah played MatchPlay....  sounds OK to me.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh while I think on, it'll probably still be *'Winter Wheels' only* for trolleys but can be hired, though it's an easy carrying course


----------



## Wayman (Jan 23, 2014)

Dave I hope your clubhouse has a nice big tv in to watch the cup final on


----------



## bozza (Jan 23, 2014)

Deposit sent.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 23, 2014)

bozza said:



			Deposit sent.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fella.....  received. Will update list presently.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 23, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Dave I hope your clubhouse has a nice big tv in to watch the cup final on
		
Click to expand...

There's Three 50" LCD Screens.....  so when they miss a penalty on one, they'll have 2 more chances :rofl:
I just hope there's a film on another for the Brancepeth Wonga Boys to watch :smirk:


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 23, 2014)

If it's a one day event I can see the attraction in Stableford, as everyone feels involved, but 4BBB helps to counteract the chances of too many one sided games and maintains the spirit of the Ryder Cup.

I'll be happy either way to be honest.


----------



## moogie (Jan 23, 2014)

Another option.......?? 
Maybe.......??

Fourballs

2 yorkshire  --  V  --  2 North East

4BB Matchplay  --  1pt for this match

Yorkshire player A -- V -- N. East Player A  Matchplay  1pt

Yorkshire player B -- V -- N.East Player  B  Matchplay  1pt 

3 pts available in each grouping.......what do u think......??

Im happy with anything ,  but its GOT TO BE Matchplay surely......??
Thats the whole point of team events


----------



## 2blue (Jan 23, 2014)

moogie said:



			Another option.......?? 
Maybe.......??

Fourballs

2 yorkshire  --  V  --  2 North East

4BB Matchplay  --  1pt for this match

Yorkshire player A -- V -- N. East Player A  Matchplay  1pt

Yorkshire player B -- V -- N.East Player  B  Matchplay  1pt 

3 pts available in each grouping.......what do u think......??

Im happy with anything ,  but its GOT TO BE Matchplay surely......??
Thats the whole point of team events
		
Click to expand...

Have I got this right?....  there's like, 3 matches going on in the same 4 Ball :mmm: Sounds like something that could take a good while to play.... better we play something that can have a brisk pace, me thinks.


----------



## moogie (Jan 23, 2014)

A 4 ball with just 2 singles matches...?

Like I said
I'm happy with anything
Was just picking up on kellfires post

Just leave it at doubles match play I reckon


----------



## 2blue (Jan 23, 2014)

moogie said:



			A 4 ball with just 2 singles matches...?

Like I said
I'm happy with anything
Was just picking up on kellfires post

Just leave it at doubles match play I reckon
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the idea moogie.....  agreed.....  indeed it has to be match play !!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 24, 2014)

Just wondering......  with Sunderland at Wembley it would be understandable if we're going to get any NE'ern drop-outs who are going to the game.
Our Club bar area has 3 TV's & as its open to the general public has no dress code so Footie shirts could be worn as long as respect is shown to users of the other dining areas....  I am sure the Club would be understanding of this extra atmosphere. :lol:
As its a 2pm KO, would it help if I move the 10.30 first tee to 9am or 9.30??? or just send out early, those interested parties.

 OPINIONS PLEASE!!!


----------



## Wayman (Jan 24, 2014)

Earlier tee time would help dave


----------



## moogie (Jan 24, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Earlier tee time would help dave 

Click to expand...


Never mind an earlier tee time......!!! 

We  ( I )  already have a 100 mile journey ahead that morning

U just go out 1st craig ,  u wont miss much ,  probably only be 3-0 down by time u get back in :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok....  so are there anymore followers of the Wonga-busting, Wearside-Wembley-Heroes , needing early tee times??


----------



## Lump (Jan 24, 2014)

Okay for any time.


----------



## bozza (Jan 24, 2014)

Nah I support a decent team


----------



## 2blue (Jan 24, 2014)

*Players representing (Godâ€™s own County) YORKSHIRE - Team of 12 so far 9 PAID*

Dave Williams (2Blue) (12) *ALL PAID*
Drawboy, Wayne (S Leeds) (12) *Deposit paid *
Tyke, Rick, (Newark) (15) *Deposit paid* 
Johnny Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) (22) *Deposit paid*
Andrea Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) (28) *Deposit paid*
Bali Chana (Wike) (12) *Member*
Peter Sandhu (Wike) (11) *Member*
Shiv Sibal (Mate) 
Hammer, Greg (Wheatley GC, Doncaster) (14) *Deposit paid*
Lump, James (Normanton GC) (6) *Deposit paid*
Steve Galbraith (Horsforth GC) (11) *Provisional*
Andy Barrett (Elsham GC) (12) *Provisional*

*:whoo: CUMON YORKSHIRE :whoo:.....  MORE PLAYERS NEEDED*

****************************
*North Eastern Team of 13 so far 13 PAID*

Wayman, Craig. (Chester le street GC) (6) *Deposit paid*
Moogie, Brian. (Westerhope GC) (9) *Deposit paid*
Kellfire (15) *Deposit paid*
Beezerk, Martyn (Chester le street GC)  (20)* Deposit paid*
Richy  *Deposit paid*
Khamelion, Dave (Whickham GC) (17) *Deposit paid*
Kraxx, Stu (15) Whickham GC) *Deposit paid*
Bozza (20) (Blackwell Grange GC) *Deposit paid*
Hobbit, Bri (5) *Deposit paid*
Kev Williams (Brancepeth GC) (14) *ALL PAID*
Chris Atkinson (Brancepeth GC) (10) *ALL PAID*
Steve Gowland (Brancepeth GC) (9) *ALL PAID*
Johnna Gowland (Brancepeth GC) (4)  *ALL PAID*

*:whoo: CUMON YORKSHIRE :whoo:.....  MORE PLAYERS NEEDED*

To summarize..... it's a B/Ball MatchPlay event at Wike Ridge N Leeds on 2nd March ....  
Bacon sarnie & coffee
10am first tee 
Roast Dinner & presentations
Cost Â£30 + a couple of quid for Annual Trophy (currently under construction) & Nearest Pins
***Prize Offers so far***
Bali......  sleeves of balls :clap: Good man


----------



## 2blue (Jan 24, 2014)

bozza said:



			Nah I support a decent team 

Click to expand...

Quakers??  surely not!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2014)

2blue said:



			Ok....  so are there anymore followers of the Wonga-busting, Wearside-Wembley-Heroes , needing early tee times??
		
Click to expand...

I'm coming down with Craig so I can start early as well if needed, don't mind what time I play to be honest though.
Oh, and I'm not a Mackem...

Owls 6 - Leeds 0


----------



## Wayman (Jan 25, 2014)

Dave I think it's only me and MGL that is Sunderland fans


----------



## moogie (Jan 25, 2014)

***Prize Offers so far***
Bali......  sleeves of balls :clap: Good man[/QUOTE]






Dave,

I will chuck in a sleeve of balls as a nearest the pin prize too


----------



## 2blue (Jan 25, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Dave I think it's only me and MGL that is Sunderland fans
		
Click to expand...

Ah well...  you find you only get quality in small amounts


Beezerk said:



			I'm coming down with Craig so I can start early as well if needed, don't mind what time I play to be honest though.
Oh, and I'm not a Mackem...

Owls 6 - Leeds 0 

Click to expand...

Ok, so as a compromise to keep the Geordie travellers happy, I'll get the first Tee from 10.15 so you can get off in the first 2 groups.... you sort out your team pairs.
Oh, and I'm not a Tyke
"The Two Blues" 10 Amateur Cups - Sheffield FC 1 :smirk:

PS... Moogie, thanks for Pin Prize:whoo:


----------



## bozza (Jan 25, 2014)

2blue said:



			Quakers??  surely not!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, still follow them but i support Everton.

Also i can donate a golf umbrella for a prize.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm sure I can find some golfing tat... I mean some great golfing produce as a consolation prize.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 26, 2014)

As a mad keen Middlesbrough supporter I can tee off anytime, especially when they are on the TV! "C'mon Boro!"


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 26, 2014)

The Sunderland lads could tee at a normal time, the cup will go to pens and they'll still be taking them as the rounds finishes, hell Sunderland miss more penalties than I miss 4 foot putts.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 26, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			The Sunderland lads could tee at a normal time, the cup will go to pens and they'll still be taking them as the rounds finishes, hell Sunderland miss more penalties than I miss 4 foot putts.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhh.... Getting to Penalties.....  what Gallic Geordies dream of :rofl:


----------



## Wayman (Jan 26, 2014)

Am I been stupid here but I can't see the Geordies in the 5th round of fa cup draw or the 4th even 

Hehe

We will see Saturday


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 26, 2014)

Not part of the match myself, but at my home club we play a Ryder cup style match, where the matches are played as a 4BBB Matchplay, but each player keeps a stableford score. One point is given for the wining side of the Matchplay and then individual points on given based on the stableford scoring in a random draw of cards between the two sides. Adds a great atmosphere to the proceedings as what you think is a very poor 27 points manages gets drawn against a 20 point card from the other team. Always has some good banter in the bar.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 26, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Not part of the match myself, but at my home club we play a Ryder cup style match, where the matches are played as a 4BBB Matchplay, but each player keeps a stableford score. One point is given for the wining side of the Matchplay and then individual points on given based on the stableford scoring in a random draw of cards between the two sides. Adds a great atmosphere to the proceedings as what you think is a very poor 27 points manages gets drawn against a 20 point card from the other team. Always has some good banter in the bar.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a good idea for the Summer but may prove to be a little protracted in the Winter.....  thanks anyway:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Feb 5, 2014)

*Players representing (Godâ€™s own County) YORKSHIRE - Team of 12 so far 9 PAID*
:blah: Just awaiting a couple of confirmations :blah:
Dave Williams (2Blue) (12) *ALL PAID*
Drawboy, Wayne (S Leeds) (12) *Deposit paid *
Tyke, Rick, (Newark) (15) *Deposit paid* 
Johnny Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) (22) *Deposit paid*
Andrea Walker (Goose Eye, Keighley) (29) *Deposit paid*
Kath Smith (Branshaw GC) (21) *Deposit paid*
Bali Chana (Wike) (12) *Member*
David Kerns (Wike) (19) *Member*
Hammer, Greg (Wheatley GC, Doncaster) (14) *Deposit paid*
Lump, James (Normanton GC) (6) *Deposit paid*
Mark Inman (Alwoodley) (10)
Dave Boulby (Guest) (16) *Deposit paid*
Andy Barrett (Elsham GC) (12) *Provisional*
Reserves-
1st 	Steve Galbraith (Horsforth GC) (11)
2nd	Peter Sandhu (Wike) (11) *Member*

****************************
*North Eastern Team of 14 so far 13 PAID*
:whoo:*TEAM COMPLETE!!!!*:whoo:

Wayman, Craig. (Chester le street GC) (6) *Deposit paid*
Jim (Geordie) Morris (Wike Club Captain 2014) (18)
Moogie, Brian. (Westerhope GC) (9) *Deposit paid*
Kellfire (15) *Deposit paid*
Beezerk, Martyn (Chester le street GC)  (20)* Deposit paid*
Richy  *Deposit paid*
Khamelion, Dave (Whickham GC) (17) *Deposit paid*
Kraxx, Stu (15) Whickham GC) *Deposit paid*
Bozza (20) (Blackwell Grange GC) *Deposit paid*
Hobbit, Bri (5) *Deposit paid*
Kev Williams (Brancepeth GC) (14) *ALL PAID*
Chris Atkinson (Brancepeth GC) (10) *ALL PAID*
Steve Gowland (Brancepeth GC) (9) *ALL PAID*
Johnna Gowland (Brancepeth GC) (4)  *ALL PAID*


To summarize..... it's a B/Ball MatchPlay event at Wike Ridge N Leeds on Sun 2nd March tees from 10.15am .... 
Bacon sarnie & coffee
10.15am first tee 
Roast Dinner & presentations
Cost Â£30 + perhaps, a couple of quid for unique Annual Trophy & Nearest Pins

**Prize Offers so far**
Bali...... sleeves of balls  Good man
Moogieâ€¦. Sleeve of balls
Kellfireâ€¦..  Bringing something
Bozzaâ€¦â€¦  Donating a golf umbrella
Waymanâ€¦.. bringing something 
A unique Competition Trophy has been commissioned & is now completed.


----------



## Wayman (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm bringing the cup back from wembley 


Dave what happens if we ain't got all same numbers per team


----------



## drawboy (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Dave put me down for a sleeve of balls too mate....oh and what will you be wearing so I know it's you?


----------



## 2blue (Feb 6, 2014)

Wayman said:



			I'm bringing the cup back from wembley 


Dave what happens if we ain't got all same numbers per team
		
Click to expand...

We'll defo be 14 a-side mate.....  its all  a matter where I get them from 
DrawBoy....  I'll find you a lovely partner.....  thanks for prize!!


----------



## Wayman (Feb 6, 2014)

2blue said:



			We'll defo be 14 a-side mate.....  its all  a matter where I get them from 
DrawBoy....  I'll find you a lovely partner.....  thanks for prize!!
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate just hope it even sides 
Put me down for a sleeve too


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 6, 2014)

Put me down for a sleeve as well.


----------



## Lump (Feb 6, 2014)

I've got a taylormade hat I won that can go into the pot ( not a hat wearer)


----------



## 2blue (Feb 6, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Ok mate just hope it even sides 
Put me down for a sleeve too
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the generous prize offers fellas :thup:......
Craig, I think your idea of a point each for front 9, back 9, overall will help to even things out..... so I anticipate no probs there. If you pick your pairings when you're ready then I'll match up with mine....  likely to be a high with a low H/Capper. You may fancy pairing up with Club V/Captain, & nice guy, Geordie-Jim who can talk you around the course, in more ways than one :blah: 
I'd like to get out early with you so I can be back in to process the results & keep an eye on the Final. If I can get all the start stuff processed in advance and a helper briefed, then I will.....  all looking good, including course which still has never been shut nor moved from full greens.....  those who are suffering course restrictions on theirs are going to be impressed with Wike's playing conditions.


----------



## Wayman (Feb 6, 2014)

Dave ill message you the pairings either tonight or tomorrow
Ill partner the captain Jim 
Sure ill remind him of the score last week a couple of times


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 6, 2014)

2blue said:



			Thanks for the generous prize offers fellas :thup:......
Craig, I think your idea of a point each for front 9, back 9, overall will help to even things out..... so I anticipate no probs there. If you pick your pairings when you're ready then I'll match up with mine....  likely to be a high with a low H/Capper. You may fancy pairing up with Club V/Captain, & nice guy, Geordie-Jim who can talk you around the course, in more ways than one :blah: 
I'd like to get out early with you so I can be back in to process the results & keep an eye on the Final. If I can get all the start stuff processed in advance and a helper briefed, then I will.....  all looking good, including course which still has never been shut nor moved from full greens.....  those who are suffering course restrictions on theirs are going to be impressed with Wike's playing conditions.
		
Click to expand...

I can attest to the fact the course is in great condition,  really enjoyed the game with 2blue on Sunday.  The sunday dinner we had after was phenomenal as well.  My brother says that he can play in this now if there is still space.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 7, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			I can attest to the fact the course is in great condition,  really enjoyed the game with 2blue on Sunday.  The sunday dinner we had after was phenomenal as well.  My brother says that he can play in this now if there is still space.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks Josh....  yes, great to meet you all on Sunday. Will let you and Wes know about the situation...  hope to be able to work something out...  all the best


----------



## Wayman (Feb 12, 2014)

Come on dave reveal the pairings


----------



## tyke (Feb 12, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Come on dave reveal the pairings 

Click to expand...

Make no difference Craig, your still in for a beating fella


----------



## 2blue (Feb 12, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Come on dave reveal the pairings 

Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay Craig but just had to finalise some availabilities... All pretty much complete now.....  SO Pairings & times are as follows [just Richy's H/Cap needed]

NE Team Pairings					*V* Yorkshire Team Pairings
TeeTime
10.15 Craig (Wayman) (6) + Jim (18)	*V* Dave (2Blue) (12) + Andrea (29)
10.22	Martyn (Beezerk) (20) +Johnna (4)  *V* Lump, James (6) + Wesley (22)
10.30	Bri (Hobbit) (5) + Kev (14)		*V* Mark (10) + Tyke, Rick, (15) 
10.37 Steve(9) + Bozza (20)			*V* Drawboy, Wayne (12)+ David K (19)
10.45 Brian (Moogie) (9) + Richy (?)	*V* Bali (12) + Hammer, Greg (14)
10.52 Chris (10) + Dave (Khamelion) (17)	*V* Steve Galbr (11) + Dave Boulby (16) 
11.00 Kellfire (15) + Stu (Kraxx) (15)	*V* Johnny (22) + Kath (21)

As I'd like to be back to process the scores etc. I'd ask folk to send me the balance of Â£20 in the next week, so I'm not collecting on the day.
Don't know how early folk can get there but it would be good to meet before we go out & remember we have Coffee & Bacon roll on arrival & I'll try & get some complimentary balls for the range.

*Payment list is...*

Dave Williams (2Blue) *ALL PAID*
Wesley  *ALL PAID*
Steve Galbraith  *ALL PAID*
Johnny Walker  *ALL PAID*
Andrea Walker  *ALL PAID*
Kath Smith  *ALL PAID*
Bali Chana (Wike) *Member*
David Kerns (Wike) *Member*
Drawboy, Wayne *Deposit paid *
Tyke, Rick, *Deposit paid* 
Hammer, Greg  *Deposit paid*
Lump, James  *Deposit paid*
Mark Inman
Dave Boulby  *Deposit paid*

****************************
*North Eastern Team *

Kev Williams *ALL PAID*
Chris Atkinson  *ALL PAID*
Steve Gowland *ALL PAID*
Johnna Gowland *ALL PAID*
Jim (Geordie) Morris *Member*
Wayman, Craig.  *Deposit paid*
Moogie, Brian.  *Deposit paid*
Kellfire (15) *Deposit paid*
Beezerk, Martyn * Deposit paid*
Richy  *Deposit paid*
Khamelion, Dave  *Deposit paid*
Kraxx, Stu *Deposit paid*
Bozza  *Deposit paid*
Hobbit, Bri  *Deposit paid*


----------



## moogie (Feb 12, 2014)

I Believe richy is off 18 H/cap...........


----------



## drawboy (Feb 12, 2014)

You should have my balance if you check dave. Cheers Wayne.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 12, 2014)

drawboy said:



			You should have my balance if you check dave. Cheers Wayne.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry is that PayPal, Wayne



moogie said:



			I Believe richy is off 18 H/cap...........
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## 2blue (Feb 12, 2014)

drawboy said:



			You should have my balance if you check dave. Cheers Wayne.
		
Click to expand...

I've got it....  thanks Wayne


----------



## Wayman (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks good Dave 

What's your PayPal address again.....


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 12, 2014)

Drop me a PM with your paypal details what the balance is 2Blue and I'll get sent over.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 12, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Looks good Dave 

What's your PayPal address again.....
		
Click to expand...

williams.dj@ntlworld.com
Yes...  really is looking good....  many good characters, that I know, playing + those to get to know :cheers: anyway....  I noticed you weren't on your bike today :ears:... Don't go slack on your training now...  ME, I was out there today..... I hit my first 300yd drive today at Seaton Carew in a full-gale...  with a good rescue I was putting 15ft for an eagle on the 506yd  par 5 14th on the Brabazon...  had to settle for abirdie...  twas character buiding


----------



## 2blue (Feb 12, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Drop me a PM with your paypal details what the balance is 2Blue and I'll get sent over.
		
Click to expand...

Balance is Â£20 to williams.dj@ntlworld.com


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking like a boss thing you've got going here Davey, hope it all goes well.:thup:

There may be an incentive for the winners to take on the NW cool cats next year, if all goes well.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Looking like a boss thing you've got going here Davey, hope it all goes well.:thup:

There may be an incentive for the winners to take on the NW cool cats next year, if all goes well.

Click to expand...

Aye...  Scott's mentioned it already. Will be able to do a really good Golf & overnight deal as the Club owners have a Hotel in Leeds City centre....  I've never been there but I've heard from folks who have


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2014)

2blue said:



			Aye...  Scott's mentioned it already. Will be able to do a really good Golf & overnight deal as the Club owners have a Hotel in Leeds City centre....  I've never been there but I've heard from folks who have 

Click to expand...

You dirty dog, dave.


----------



## Wayman (Feb 13, 2014)

2blue said:



williams.dj@ntlworld.com
Yes...  really is looking good....  many good characters, that I know, playing + those to get to know :cheers: anyway....  I noticed you weren't on your bike today :ears:... Don't go slack on your training now...  ME, I was out there today..... I hit my first 300yd drive today at Seaton Carew in a full-gale...  with a good rescue I was putting 15ft for an eagle on the 506yd  par 5 14th on the Brabazon...  had to settle for abirdie...  twas character buiding
		
Click to expand...


No chance was I going out on my bike in that. I was out for hour and a half in the lashing down rain and howling wind on a forklift couldn't be chewed on with it.

Payment sent Dave


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Up Dave, Â£40 paypal'd to you to cover the balance for me and Kraxx


----------



## Wayman (Feb 13, 2014)

Dave 
Which tees are we off ..... Yellows or have you got a winter set of tees which will be a bit shorter than them?


----------



## 2blue (Feb 13, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Hey Up Dave, Â£40 paypal'd to you to cover the balance for me and Kraxx
		
Click to expand...

Cheers David...  all received OK


----------



## 2blue (Feb 13, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Come on dave reveal the pairings 

Click to expand...




Wayman said:



			Dave 
Which tees are we off ..... Yellows or have you got a winter set of tees which will be a bit shorter than them?
		
Click to expand...

Yes some 4 of the Yellows have been moved forward, so course is rather shorter.....  but still playing well


----------



## 2blue (Feb 13, 2014)

PAYMENT UP-DATE....  Keep them coming in
Please check your Hand/Cap is correct

NE Team Pairings	*V* 	Yorkshire Team Pairings
TeeTime
10.15 Craig (Wayman) (6) + Jim (18)	*V* Dave (2Blue) (12) + Andrea (29)
10.22	Martyn (Beezerk) (20) +Johnna (4)  *V* Lump, James (6) + Wesley (22)
10.30	Bri (Hobbit) (5) + Kev (14)		*V* Mark (10) + Tyke, Rick, (15) 
10.37 Steve(9) + Bozza (20)			*V* Drawboy, Wayne (12)+ David K (19)
10.45 Brian (Moogie) (9) + Richy (18)	*V* Bali (12) + Hammer, Greg (14)
10.52 Chris (10) + Dave (Khamelion) (17)	*V* Steve Galbr (11) + Dave Boulby (16) 
11.00 Kellfire (15) + Stu (Kraxx) (15)	*V* Johnny (22) + Kath (21)

As I'd like to be back to process the scores etc. I'd ask folk to send me the balance of Â£20 in the next week, so I'm not collecting on the day.
Don't know how early folk can get there but it would be good to meet before we go out & remember we have Coffee & Bacon roll on arrival & I'll try & get some complimentary balls for the range.

Payment list is...
Dave Williams (2Blue) *ALL PAID*
Wesley (Moor Allerton) (22) *ALL PAID*
Steve Galbraith (Horsforth GC) (11) *ALL PAID*
Johnny Walker  *ALL PAID*
Andrea Walker  *ALL PAID*
Kath Smith  *ALL PAID*
Drawboy, Wayne *ALL PAID*
Bali Chana (Wike) *ALL PAID*
David Kerns (Wike) *ALLPAID*
Dave Boulby  *ALL PAID*
Mark Inman *ALL PAID*
Tyke, Rick, *Deposit paid* 
Hammer, Greg  *Deposit paid*
Lump, James  *Deposit paid*
****************************
*North Eastern Team *
Kev Williams *ALL PAID*
Chris Atkinson  *ALL PAID*
Steve Gowland *ALL PAID*
Johnna Gowland *ALL PAID*
Wayman, Craig.  *ALL PAID*
Jim (Geordie) Morris *ALL PAID*
Khamelion, Dave  *ALL PAID*
Kraxx, Stu *ALL PAID*
Moogie, Brian.  *Deposit paid*
Kellfire (15) *Deposit paid*
Beezerk, Martyn * Deposit paid*
Richy  *Deposit paid*
Bozza  *Deposit paid*
Hobbit, Bri  *Deposit paid*


----------



## tyke (Feb 13, 2014)

Dave, payment sent, really looking forward to this, cheers Rick


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2014)

Payment sent mate.
Time for a lesson or ten.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 14, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Payment sent mate.
Time for a lesson or ten.
		
Click to expand...

Its with me Martyn


----------



## bozza (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll get mine sent on the 24th if that's ok? 

I'm a little bit on the skint side till I get paid.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 14, 2014)

bozza said:



			I'll get mine sent on the 24th if that's ok? 

I'm a little bit on the skint side till I get paid.
		
Click to expand...

24th is fine matey:thup:


----------



## Wayman (Feb 14, 2014)

Dave I've sent you moogies money over


----------



## 2blue (Feb 14, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Dave I've sent you moogies money over
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Craig.....  got it!!!  Now, on yer bike:ears:


----------



## 2blue (Feb 14, 2014)

*COURSE UP-DATE*
Played today before the wintery showers arrived mid-day
Off Yellows with forward tees on 4 holes & a temp green on par5 17th due to building of a sleeper'd ditch (maybe finished by 2nd or no workers there on a Sun)
Otherwise full grass tees & greens.....  sound

NE Team Pairings	*V* 	Yorkshire Team Pairings
TeeTime
10.15 Craig (Wayman) (6) + Jim (18)	*V* Dave (2Blue) (12) + Andrea (29)
10.22	Martyn (Beezerk) (20) +Johnna (4)  *V* Lump, James (6) + Wesley (22)
10.30	Bri (Hobbit) (5) + Kev (14)		*V* Mark (10) + Tyke, Rick, (15) 
10.37 Steve(9) + Bozza (20)			*V* Drawboy, Wayne (12)+ David K (19)
10.45 Brian (Moogie) (9) + Richy (18)	*V* Bali (12) + Hammer, Greg (14)
10.52 Chris (10) + Dave (Khamelion) (17)	*V* Steve Galbr (11) + Dave Boulby (16) 
11.00 Kellfire (15) + Stu (Kraxx) (15)	*V* Johnny (22) + Kath (21)

As I'd like to be back to process the scores etc. I'd ask folk to send me the balance of Â£20 in the next week, so I'm not collecting on the day.
Don't know how early folk can get there but it would be good to meet before we go out & remember we have Coffee & Bacon roll on arrival & I'll try & get some complimentary balls for the range.

Payment list is...
Dave Williams (2Blue) *ALL PAID*
Wesley (Moor Allerton) (22) *ALL PAID*
Steve Galbraith (Horsforth GC) (11) *ALL PAID*
Johnny Walker  *ALL PAID*
Andrea Walker  *ALL PAID*
Kath Smith  *ALL PAID*
Drawboy, Wayne *ALL PAID*
Bali Chana (Wike) *ALL PAID*
David Kerns (Wike) *ALLPAID*
Dave Boulby  *ALL PAID*
Mark Inman *ALL PAID*
Tyke, Rick, *ALLPAID* 
Hammer, Greg  *Deposit paid*
Lump, James  *Deposit paid*

****************************
*North Eastern Team *
Kev Williams *ALL PAID*
Chris Atkinson  *ALL PAID*
Steve Gowland *ALL PAID*
Johnna Gowland *ALL PAID*
Wayman, Craig.  *ALL PAID*
Jim (Geordie) Morris *ALL PAID*
Khamelion, Dave  *ALL PAID*
Kraxx, Stu *ALL PAID*
Beezerk, Martyn *ALL PAID*
Moogie, Brian.  *ALLPAID*
Kellfire (15) *Deposit paid*
Richy  *Deposit paid*
Hobbit, Bri  *Deposit paid*
Bozza  *Deposit paid*Balance coming 24th


----------



## the hammer (Feb 14, 2014)

Dave,apologies, not up to speed , are you waiting for payment'!!!!!!'


----------



## 2blue (Feb 15, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Dave,apologies, not up to speed , are you waiting for payment'!!!!!!'
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...  Â£20 balance when you're ready Matey:thup:


----------



## the hammer (Feb 15, 2014)

Payment sent this morning Dave .


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 15, 2014)

Rumour has it our captain has developed a case of the shanks at Hartlepool golf dome today. Currently awaiting Sarah Stirk to confirm.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 15, 2014)

And that's my Â£20 in.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 15, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Rumour has it our captain has developed a case of the shanks at Hartlepool golf dome today. Currently awaiting Sarah Stirk to confirm. 

Click to expand...

Â£20 arrived safely Marc...  cheers
Shanks!!!....  oh no ....  plenty of time to recoverne:


----------



## Wayman (Feb 15, 2014)

One shank Christ. Good job net was there would of tool some ones head off!!!
But loft and lie didn't go ahead. Everything was out heel but he moved everything to standard everything 4 5 6 iron was 2 degree weaker so they going to be bombing. Might even keep up with dave now 5 iron 200yards


----------



## Wayman (Feb 16, 2014)

Times people getting there for?


----------



## bozza (Feb 16, 2014)

Me and Kellfire are aiming for about 9.00am.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll be there for 9 at the latest. I love the build up to a good match


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 16, 2014)

By build up drawboy means bacon sandwiches. 

For those of you who don't know the man, beware the jokes. He knows them all.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 16, 2014)

Look forward to seeing you again KF it has been too long mate. Hipflask primed and ready


----------



## Lump (Feb 16, 2014)

Balance Sent Via paypal David.

Looking forward to catching up with some old faces. 
Will be nice to play a sunday without working a night shift the evening before.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 16, 2014)

Lump said:



			Balance Sent Via paypal David.

Looking forward to catching up with some old faces. 
Will be nice to play a sunday without working a night shift the evening before.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers James:thup:
I'll be there 9am....   Brancepeth lads 9.15ish


----------



## 2blue (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks very much for getting the money through & simplifying my job:thup:
Looking forward to seeing you all 
NE Team Pairings	*V* 	Yorkshire Team Pairings
TeeTime
10.15 Craig (Wayman) (6) + Jim (18)	*V* Dave (2Blue) (12) + Andrea (29)
10.22	Martyn (Beezerk) (20) +Johnna (4)  *V* Lump, James (6) + Wesley (22)
10.30	Bri (Hobbit) (5) + Kev (14)		*V* Mark (10) + Tyke, Rick, (15) 
10.37 Steve(9) + Bozza (20)			*V* Drawboy, Wayne (12)+ David K (19)
10.45 Brian (Moogie) (9) + Richy (18)	*V* Bali (12) + Hammer, Greg (15)
10.52 Chris (10) + Dave (Khamelion) (17)	*V* Steve Galbr (11) + Dave Boulby (16) 
11.00 Kellfire, Marc (15) + Stu (Kraxx) (15)	*V* Johnny (22) + Kath (21)

As I'd like to be back to process the scores etc. I'd ask folk to send me the balance of Â£20 in the next week, so I'm not collecting on the day.
Don't know how early folk can get there but it would be good to meet before we go out & remember we have Coffee & Bacon roll on arrival & I'll try & get some complimentary balls for the range.

Payment list is...
Dave Williams (2Blue) *ALL PAID*
Wesley (Moor Allerton) (22) *ALL PAID*
Steve Galbraith (Horsforth GC) (11) *ALL PAID*
Johnny Walker  *ALL PAID*
Andrea Walker  *ALL PAID*
Kath Smith  *ALL PAID*
Drawboy, Wayne *ALL PAID*
Bali Chana (Wike) *ALL PAID*
David Kerns (Wike) *ALLPAID*
Dave Boulby  *ALL PAID*
Mark Inman *ALL PAID*
Tyke, Rick, *ALLPAID* 
Hammer, Greg  *ALL PAID*
Lump, James  *ALL PAID*
****************************
*North Eastern Team *
Kev Williams *ALL PAID*
Chris Atkinson  *ALL PAID*
Steve Gowland *ALL PAID*
Johnna Gowland *ALL PAID*
Wayman, Craig.  *ALL PAID*
Jim (Geordie) Morris *ALL PAID*
Khamelion, Dave  *ALL PAID*
Kraxx, Stu *ALL PAID*
Beezerk, Martyn *ALL PAID*
Moogie, Brian.  *ALLPAID*
Kellfire Marc *ALL  PAID*
Richy  *Deposit paid*
Hobbit, Bri  *Deposit paid*
Bozza  *Deposit paid*Balance 24th

**Prize Offers so far**
Bali...... sleeve of balls
Moogieâ€¦. Sleeve of balls
Kellfireâ€¦..  Bringing something
Bozzaâ€¦â€¦  Donating a golf umbrella
Waymanâ€¦.. Sleeve of balls
DrawBoyâ€¦.. Sleeve of balls
Beezerkâ€¦..  Sleeve of balls
Lumpâ€¦..   TaylorMade Hat
Leeds Golf Centerâ€¦..  Voucher for Leadbetter Lesson
A unique Competition Trophy


----------



## the hammer (Feb 16, 2014)

Dave, if a sleeve of balls means 3 not 12,I'll bring a sleeve of bridgestone 330's.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 16, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Dave, if a sleeve of balls means 3 not 12,I'll bring a sleeve of bridgestone 330's.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Greg.... Sleeve of 3...  Cheers matey:thup:


----------



## Wayman (Feb 24, 2014)

Not long now  
Times people getting there for?


----------



## tyke (Feb 24, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Not long now  
Times people getting there for?
		
Click to expand...

Depends what time the bar opens Craig?


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 24, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Not long now  
Times people getting there for?
		
Click to expand...

Me and Stu (Kraxx) are hoping to et there around 8:30ish, so we can grab a bite to eat, meet folk and get rid of the car stiffness in the nets or range.

I an bring a sleeve of balls as well.


----------



## bozza (Feb 24, 2014)

Think me and Marc are getting there for about 9 I reckon. 

Can someone pm the bank/paypal details so I can pay the Â£20 I owe.


----------



## richy (Feb 24, 2014)

bozza said:



			Think me and Marc are getting there for about 9 I reckon. 

Can someone pm the bank/paypal details so I can pay the Â£20 I owe.
		
Click to expand...

I need these also


----------



## Wayman (Feb 24, 2014)

tyke said:



			Depends what time the bar opens Craig? 

Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking rick! 
Good job beezerk giving me a lift could get in a right mess


----------



## 2blue (Feb 24, 2014)

*COURSE UP-DATEâ€¦. *
 Whilst holes 3 & 4 have been closed for the last week or so to allow recovery from the exceptionally wet winter itâ€™s hoped a dry week will enable them to be back in play. 
Either way I think that, due to the course being some 300 yds shorter off the forward yellows tees (Ladies are as normal except there is a +2 SSS adjustment) an H/Cap adjustment of 7/8ths for men will only be fair [I think/hope], so unless there is any strong objection/good reason,  Iâ€™ve adjusted H/Caps accordinglyâ€¦.. weâ€™ll still be playing 3/4râ€™s of the difference, of course. Itâ€™s notable that the NE Team have the Scratch-man in every matchâ€¦..  not my doing 
Donâ€™t fear, Iâ€™ll have the cards prepared prior & weâ€™ll still play a point for Front, Back & overall.
Also-
â€¢	Exceptional Winter Rules have applied since Nov so will still be in force ie Clean & place throâ€™ the greenâ€¦  means, everywhere except hazards & bunkers
â€¢	17th will be a temporary & played as a par 4 rather than 5, leave pin in.

NE Team Pairings	*V* 	Yorkshire Team Pairings
TeeTime       & Handicaps adjusted by 7/8th's
10.15 Craig (Wayman) (5) + Jim (16)	*V* Dave (2Blue) (11) + Andrea (31)
10.22 Martyn (Beezerk) (18) +Johnna (4)  *V* Lump, James (5) + Wesley (19)
10.30Bri (Hobbit) (4) + Kev (12)		*V* Mark (9) + Tyke, Rick, (13) 
10.37 Steve(8) + Bozza (18)			*V* Drawboy, Wayne (11)+ David K (17)
10.45 Brian (Moogie) (8) + Richy (16)	*V* Bali (11) + Hammer, Greg (13)
10.52 Chris (9) + Dave (Khamelion) (15)	*V* Steve Galbr (10) + Dave Boulby (14) 
11.00 Kellfire, Marc (13) + Stu (Kraxx) (13)	*V* Johnny (19) + Kath (23)
Don't know how early folk can get there but it would be good to meet before we go out & remember we have Coffee & Bacon roll on arrival & I'll try & get some complimentary balls for the range, especially if there are 2 holes out.

*Payment list is... 1 â€“ 0 to Yorkshire*

*GENEROUS Yorkshire Folk â€¦â€¦.   ALL PAID *
****************************
*CANNY North Eastern Team * Nearly ALL PAID
Richy  *Deposit paid* Coming soon
Bozza  *Deposit paid*Balance 24th

***Prize Offers so far***
Bali...... sleeves of balls
Moogieâ€¦. Sleeve of balls
Kellfireâ€¦..  Bringing something
Bozzaâ€¦â€¦  Donating a golf umbrella
Waymanâ€¦.. Sleeve of balls
DrawBoyâ€¦.. Sleeve of balls
Beezerkâ€¦..  Sleeve of balls
Lumpâ€¦..   TaylorMade Hat
Hammerâ€¦.  Sleeve of balls
Khamelionâ€¦.  Sleeve of balls
Leeds Golf Centerâ€¦..  Voucher for Leadbetter Lesson
Dave 2Blueâ€¦â€¦â€¦   A unique Competition Trophy

******ENOUGH PRIZES FOR*****
4 nearest Pins on Par 3â€™s 
Nearest the pin in 2 on 9th & 18th
Menâ€™s Longest Drive on 17th
Ladies Longest Drive on 17th
Brightest Out-fit
Smartest Out-fit
Worst Shot of the Day 
Any other ideas welcome!!


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 24, 2014)

Tight Yorkshire boys paid up first!! I think the rain has loosened their purses!

Really looking forward to playing...


----------



## tyke (Feb 24, 2014)

Dave, are trolleys ok or are we having to carry?


----------



## bozza (Feb 24, 2014)

Just sent my Â£20 via paypal.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 24, 2014)

bozza said:



			Just sent my Â£20 via paypal.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Mark...  recieved.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 24, 2014)

tyke said:



			Dave, are trolleys ok or are we having to carry?
		
Click to expand...

Trolleys must have Winter Wheels....  can be hired, pull or electric


----------



## Wayman (Feb 25, 2014)

Holes 3&4 were open today fingers crossed no rain falls between now and Sunday


----------



## richy (Feb 26, 2014)

Aye, be a shame traveling down if there's only 16 holes open. I normally don't warm up until the 17th


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 26, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Holes 3&4 were open today fingers crossed no rain falls between now and Sunday
		
Click to expand...

I hope there's more than two holes open!!


----------



## 2blue (Feb 26, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Holes 3&4 were open today fingers crossed no rain falls between now and Sunday
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			I hope there's more than two holes open!!

Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 26, 2014)

Forecast looks like a good drop of rain tonight and into the wee small hours, then it looks like it'll be dry until Sunday, or I hope that's what it'll be. 

A dry Sunday.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 27, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Forecast looks like a good drop of rain tonight and into the wee small hours, then it looks like it'll be dry until Sunday, or I hope that's what it'll be. 

A dry Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

The forecast is looking good for early March...  so here's hoping. To be honest, regarding the closed holes, if they've opened the 3rd & 4th holes then they won't be closing them again.....  they and their advisors believe that if you invest enough work & treatment in the greens then they will withstand all round year use (they are the nearest greens formed a year ago)...more Clubs are beginning to think that way as it is an annual membership we pay for 12 months golf. Will let you decide if that philosophy is working. or not:ears:


----------



## 2blue (Feb 27, 2014)

2blue said:



			The forecast is looking good for early March...  so here's hoping. To be honest, regarding the closed holes, if they've opened the 3rd & 4th holes then they won't be closing them again.....  they and their advisors believe that if you invest enough work & treatment in the greens then they will withstand all round year use (they are the nearest greens formed a year ago)...more Clubs are beginning to think that way as it is an annual membership we pay for 12 months golf. Will let you decide if that philosophy is working. or not:ears:
		
Click to expand...

 (they are the *newest* greens formed a year ago)
Only just remember posting this in the small hours.....  hope my prediction holds good as its raining pretty steady here at the mo.....  rather wintery


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 27, 2014)

2blue said:



			(they are the *newest* greens formed a year ago)
Only just remember posting this in the small hours.....  hope my prediction holds good as its raining pretty steady here at the mo.....  rather wintery 

Click to expand...

Could be an interesting few days, the forecasters are saying we should expect snow, probably only at high level, but bugger just when the weather picks up, it turns around and hoofs you square in the plums.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 27, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Could be an interesting few days, the forecasters are saying we should *expect snow, probably only at high level*, but bugger just when the weather picks up, it turns around and hoofs you square in the plums.
		
Click to expand...

Had that in The Lakes on Tues @ 2,600ft on Green Gable had to abort 300ft below Great Gable summit due to 40mph blizzard. 
Blasted by same wind, no snow, yesterday @ Seaton Carew, hell on the links (31 pts top score on school of 15)....  hoping to play Wike tomorrow in benign conditions...  wintery showers blowing through today, had to put a jumper on top of me T-shirt:whoo:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 28, 2014)

Forecast looking decent for Sunday... fit and raring to go... just back from a 5 mile run!!


----------



## moogie (Feb 28, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Forecast looking decent for Sunday... fit and raring to go... just back from a 5 mile run!!
		
Click to expand...


So..........The CAR still running OK then Bri......:rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 28, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Forecast looking decent for Sunday... fit and raring to go... just back from a 5 mile run!!
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			So..........The CAR still running OK then Bri......:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oi!!

I'm a very sensitive person and easily hurt...


----------



## moogie (Feb 28, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Oi!!

I'm a very sensitive person and easily hurt...
		
Click to expand...


I do apologise then Sir.....

I must have you mixed up with this other old fart I know..............


See you sunday then mate , should be interesting.......never struck a bat all year , 1st time on a course.....!!!

Had a few very dodgy range sessions this week , (think Richy will verify) , Im hitting a mean low flighted (top) 5 wood right now

If we could only just play our match on the 'other' course at Leeds (the Oaks) then Id probably be OK....


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 28, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Forecast looking decent for Sunday... fit and raring to go... just back from a 5 mile run!!
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			So..........The CAR still running OK then Bri......:rofl:
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			I do apologise then Sir.....

I must have you mixed up with this other old fart I know..............


See you sunday then mate , should be interesting.......never struck a bat all year , 1st time on a course.....!!!

Had a few very dodgy range sessions this week , (think Richy will verify) , Im hitting a mean low flighted (top) 5 wood right now

If we could only just play our match on the 'other' course at Leeds (the Oaks) then Id probably be OK....

Click to expand...

I'm off up to the course in an hour to warm my right arm in the bar... if you fancy a knock...


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 28, 2014)

Think Stu is off today for a practice as well. Some of us poor sods have to work for a living.


----------



## moogie (Feb 28, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			I'm off up to the course in an hour to warm my right arm in the bar... if you fancy a knock...
		
Click to expand...

The Bar sounds canny.....
But I guess i should go out and try make a few pennies today instead

Dont know if 1 more crappy range session will help.....or further infuriate...??


----------



## richy (Feb 28, 2014)

moogie said:



			The Bar sounds canny.....
But I guess i should go out and try make a few pennies today instead

Dont know if 1 more crappy range session will help.....or further infuriate...??  

Click to expand...


You're not filling me with confidence


----------



## moogie (Feb 28, 2014)

richy said:



			You're not filling me with confidence
		
Click to expand...


I told you at the range on tuesday
Youre the Captain
Broad shoulders are required from you

I can still chip OK.......


----------



## richy (Feb 28, 2014)

moogie said:



			I told you at the range on tuesday
Youre the Captain
Broad shoulders are required from you

I can still chip OK.......
		
Click to expand...

That's ok, we're playing greensomes anyway aren't we?


----------



## moogie (Feb 28, 2014)

richy said:



			That's ok, we're playing greensomes anyway aren't we?
		
Click to expand...


Yes ,  I think so....
(Wish,  ha)


Are we defenitely wearing those matching cerise shirts u bought us....??


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 28, 2014)

Are we having team colours then? I can do white, green, black or red, but I ain't doing red and white, I'll play topless before that happens.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 28, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Are we having team colours then? I can do white, green, black or red, but I ain't doing red and white, I'll play topless before that happens.
		
Click to expand...

The thought of you topless I think a little bit of sick just came up


----------



## moogie (Feb 28, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			The thought of you topless (AGAIN)  I think a little bit of sick just came up
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Bri

I know you have had a few away games with Dave,  Silloth,  H4H,  are you still getting 'flashbacks'......??


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 28, 2014)

moogie said:



			Fixed that for you Bri

I know you have had a few away games with Dave,  Silloth,  H4H,  are you still getting 'flashbacks'......??

Click to expand...

In technicolour!!


----------



## Wayman (Feb 28, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Are we having team colours then? I can do white, green, black or red, but I ain't doing red and white, I'll play topless before that happens.
		
Click to expand...

Team colours is red and white to support the boys 

Off to Chester soon hit some balls for a hour or so and have a couple holes

Weather is to good to be sitting in the house


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm sitting watch the glorious weather in spread sheet and support contract hell, every time I close my eyes I see firewall serial number and a dollar cost for support renewal.

The only thing getting me through, is the thought of Bri's face as he tries a scampi fry :rofl:


----------



## moogie (Feb 28, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			The only thing getting me through, is the thought of Bri's face as he tries a scampi fry :rofl:
		
Click to expand...



I take it that's a private joke.......

And that scampi fry is code for some game you guys were playing....

I dread to think........


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 28, 2014)

moogie said:



			I take it that's a private joke.......

And that scampi fry is code for some game you guys were playing....

I dread to think........

Click to expand...

See this thread
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?64327-Been-a-while-since-we-had-a-pointless-thread&p=1006268&viewfull=1#post1006268


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2014)

COURSE UP-DATEâ€¦.   
Played today, Fri, with all course open & playing well, except temporary 17th due to course improvements 
Due to the course being some 300 yds shorter off the forward yellows tees (Ladies are as normal except there is a +2 SSS adjustment) an H/Cap adjustment of 7/8ths for men will only be fair [I think/hope], so unless there is any strong objection/good reason,  Iâ€™ve adjusted H/Caps accordinglyâ€¦.. weâ€™ll still be playing 3/4râ€™s of the difference, of course. 

Itâ€™s notable that the NE Team have the Scratch-man in every match, so we look forward to being impressed 
Donâ€™t fear, Iâ€™ll have the cards prepared prior & weâ€™ll still play a point for Front, Back & overall.

*PLEASE NOTEâ€¦..Trolleys must have Winter Wheels*.... pull or electric can be hired.
Also-
â€¢	Exceptional Winter Rules have applied since Nov so will still be in force ie Clean & place throâ€™ the greenâ€¦  means, everywhere except hazards & bunkers
â€¢	17th will be a temporary & played as a par 4 rather than 5, pin can be left in.

NE Team Pairings	*V* 	Yorkshire Team Pairings

TeeTime		& 7/8ths adjustment applied
10.15 Craig (Wayman) (5) + Jim (16)	*V* Dave (2Blue) (11) + Andrea (31)
10.22 Martyn (Beezerk) (18) +Johnna (4)  *V* Lump, James (5) + Wesley (19)
10.30Bri (Hobbit) (4) + Kev (12)		*V* Mark (9) + Tyke, Rick, (13) 
10.37 Steve(8) + Bozza (18)			*V* Drawboy, Wayne (11)+ David K (17)
10.45 Kellfire, Marc (13) + Stu (Kraxx) (13)	*V* Johnny (19) + Kath (23)
10.52 Chris (9) + Dave (Khamelion) (15)	*V* Peter Sandhu (10) + Dave Boulby (14) 
11.00 Brian (Moogie) (8) + Richy (16)	*V* Bali (11) + Hammer, Greg (13)

Don't know how early folk can get there but it would be good to meet before we go out & remember we have Coffee & Bacon roll on arrival.
Complimentary Range Balls will be available from Andy in Pro Shop under my name.

Payment list is...  NE 1 â€“ 1 to Yorkshire

*GENEROUS Yorkshire Folk â€¦â€¦.   ALL PAID *
****************************
*CANNY North Eastern Team  ALL PAID *

******ENOUGH PRIZES FOR*****
4 nearest Pins on Par 3â€™s â€¦. 5th, 7th, 13th & 16th 
Nearest pin in 2 on 14th & 18th
Menâ€™s Longest Drive on 17th
Ladies Longest Drive on 17th
Brightest Out-fit
Smartest Out-fit
Worst Shot of the Day 
Any other ideas welcome!!


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2014)

richy said:



			That's ok, we're playing greensomes anyway aren't we?
		
Click to expand...

I think we agreed it would be BetterBall Matchplay with 3 points available for Front 9, Back 9 & the overall


----------



## moogie (Mar 1, 2014)

2blue said:



			I think we agreed it would be BetterBall Matchplay with 3 points available for Front 9, Back 9 & the overall
		
Click to expand...


Think that was a 'leg-pull' aimed at me

As he knows Im hitting it 'sideways'...........!!!   :smirk:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 1, 2014)

moogie said:



			Think that was a 'leg-pull' aimed at me

As he knows Im hitting it 'sideways'...........!!!   :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

If it was aimed at you, he'd probably miss (or thin or shank or fat)

Only one more sleep....................................... not counting my old man nap this afternoon.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 1, 2014)

Jeez need to get out and practice today, ain't picked up a club for 2 weeks :fore:

Picking up Craig early doors so should be there about half 8 ish, word has it he's got 8 cans for the journey down :cheers:


----------



## moogie (Mar 1, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Picking up Craig early doors so should be there about half 8 ish, word has it he's got 8 cans for the journey down :cheers:
		
Click to expand...



So......Captain Craig is leading by example......

Then again ,  you would need to have a few Beers  :cheers:   to watch that team of his in the Final......


----------



## 2blue (Mar 1, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Jeez need to get out and practice today, ain't picked up a club for 2 weeks :fore:

Picking up Craig early doors so should be there about half 8 ish, word has it he's got 8 cans for the journey down :cheers:
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			So......Captain Craig is leading by example......

Then again ,  you would need to have a few Beers  :cheers:   to watch that team of his in the Final......
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't really be giving advice.....  but, it's definitely a 10 can journey to these parts


*Prize up-date*

On re-view we now have (Donations allowing)

******PRIZES FOR*****

Nearest Pins on Par 3â€™s â€¦ 	5th			7th			13th			16th		

Nearest pin in 2 or 3 if laying-up before water(we're that kind of inclusive Club) 	6th  			18th.. LeadBetter Voucher

Menâ€™s Longest Drive on 17th

Ladyâ€™s Longest Drive on 17th

Brightest Out-fit

Smartest Out-fit

Worst Shot of the Day

*GPS Info *
It's WIKE RIDGE
SkyCaddie... Golf Buddy.....   Fully covered
Garmin... despite reminders haven't up-dated the changed holes... Dooh 

I'll be there just before 8.30 to warn everyone:clap:  See you then :whoo:


----------



## bozza (Mar 1, 2014)

Just to let you know I've got another prize to donate, it's a sleeve of balls, pitch mark repairer and tees, they are top of the range, hence the reason I still have them from my works golf day over a year a go!


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 1, 2014)

Forecast is looking a little hinky, but as long as we're done by 3 hopefully we should stay dry.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 1, 2014)

bozza said:



			Just to let you know I've got another prize to donate, it's a sleeve of balls, pitch mark repairer and tees, they are top of the range, hence the reason I still have them from my works golf day over a year a go! 

Click to expand...

That's great Mark, sounds very good....  as well as the brolly???  or is that now in use 

We'll get the weather we'll get!!!  at least the ground is much drier now but we'll continue with the 'Exceptional Winter Rules'

Not long now :whoo:


----------



## drawboy (Mar 1, 2014)

Dave I'll also bring a Golf Monthly 100 anniversary Head Cover that I have never used.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 1, 2014)

What was the format that was finally agreed?


----------



## 2blue (Mar 1, 2014)

drawboy said:



			Dave I'll also bring a Golf Monthly 100 anniversary Head Cover that I have never used.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Wayne...  a collectors item indeed, thanks:whoo:


Khamelion said:



			What was the format that was finally agreed?
		
Click to expand...

In brief...  for the men, due to forward winter Yellow tees & Exceptional Rules, we're playing from 7/8ths... no reduction for the ladies as their tees haven't moved. My H/Cap Sec says that when they are against men a +2 should be applied for SSS difference. Seems about fair to me.
Then finally it's 3/4ers of the difference as normal for B/Ball Matchplay.
We're playing front 9 Back 9 then overall with a point for each.  OK??


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 1, 2014)

Cool, was just curious on the matchplay format, four better ball, best ball or something


----------



## 2blue (Mar 1, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Cool, was just curious on the matchplay format, four better ball, best ball or something
		
Click to expand...

Yeah... 4Ball Better Ball Match Play...  played off 3/4ers difference between each player against the lowest man. So one of the players is off Scratch...  no shots, & the others receive shots. Your partner is Scratch-man you get the most shots in your 4 ball ie 5.....  that's SI 1 to 5. Hope I'm not stating the obvious to you  Sorry if I am.
Here is the list that I believe is accurate based on the H/Caps I was given or is on GM.....  Hope they're OK as I've now done the cards 

NE Team Pairings					        Yorkshire Team Pairings
10.15 Craig (Wayman) (6/5) + Jim (18/16) V	Dave (2Blue) (12/11) + Andrea (29/31)
*Getting		0			8			5			20*

10.22	Martyn (Beezerk) (20/18) + Johnna (4/4) V Lump, James (6/5) + Wesley (22/19)
*Getting			11			0			1			11*

10.30	Bri (Hobbit) (5/4) + Kev (14/12)	  V Mark (10/9) + Tyke, Rick, (15/13)
*Getting		0		6		4			7*

10.37 Steve(9/8) + Bozza, Mark (20/18)  V	Drawboy, Wayne (12/11)+ David K (19/17)
*Getting	0			8				2				7*

10.45 Kellfire, Marc (15/13) + Stu (Kraxx) (15/13) V	 Johnny (22/19) + Kath (21/23)
*Getting	0			0				5			8*

10.52 Chris (10/9) + Dave (Khamelion) (17/15) V	Peter (11/10) + Dave Boulby (16/14)
*Getting	0			5				1			4*

11.00 Brian (Moogie) (9/8) + Richy (18/16) V  Bali (12/11) + Hammer, Greg (14/12)
*Getting	0			6			2			3*

In brackets is H/Cap then 7/8ths of it....  in bold is the 3/4er difference each is getting...  simples:clap:

You can't tell really... but its' likely it'll lead to a close match...  here's hoping :thup: You can do no more:ears:


----------



## Lump (Mar 1, 2014)

Renewed faith in the golf swing after todays round. Looking forward to this now, will be very nice to hit off fairways after a lllooonnggg winter off fairway mats.

Shall be rocking up about 8.30-9.00am


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 1, 2014)

Can I change my HC to 28 please, been to range this afternoon with Stu and I think I've forgotten how to play golf, I would have hit the ball better, straighter and further had I had hold of the metal end and used the grip to hit the ball.


----------



## bozza (Mar 1, 2014)

2blue said:



			That's great Mark, sounds very good....  as well as the brolly???  or is that now in use 

We'll get the weather we'll get!!!  at least the ground is much drier now but we'll continue with the 'Exceptional Winter Rules'

Not long now :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Aye that's as well as the brolly.

Really looking forward to this, hope the weather is kind to us.


----------



## Lump (Mar 1, 2014)

Seeing as my Garmin will be useless, are stroke savers available to buy?


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 1, 2014)

Hedgehog fitted to trolley - Check
Clubs Cleaned - Check
Balls Marked - Check
Brolly and wet weather gear in bag, just in case - Check
Shoes Cleaned - Check

Ability to hit golf ball - missing, last seen in the trees on the 6th looking lost, if found please return.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 1, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Hedgehog fitted to trolley - Check
Clubs Cleaned - Check
Balls Marked - Check
Brolly and wet weather gear in bag, just in case - Check
Shoes Cleaned - Check

Ability to hit golf ball - missing, last seen in the trees on the 6th looking lost, if found please return.
		
Click to expand...

Took me 2 hours of fettling and bodging the hedgehog wheels, the buggers kept squealing, think they were either pissed that i disturbed their hibernation or they did not like the flange up their @ss..

on a serious note, no instructions came with the hedgehog wheels so it did take time to figure it out and then still had to bodge it.. looks like i could be 2 wheeling it 2moro if the front wheels takes a wonder..

Geordie pride at stake...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 1, 2014)

Just checked, i have a Dozen, yes that's 12 Callaway Warbird Plus courtesy of American Golf for you to fit into a prize category & a very small bottle of Vino...

Oh and i am still in 2 minds to put left handed or right handed, either way i can't put.. see Bri & Khamelion for testimony, how can anyone shot 1 over par on the back 9 at Siloth and still 3 x 3 putt.. yes me... we should have a format where someone putts for me and i just get the ball to the green..utt:


----------



## drawboy (Mar 2, 2014)

Up,dressed, and ready. Just off up to my club for a wee dram and a bit of banter before heading over to Wike  looking forward to meeting old friends and new.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 2, 2014)

Safe journeys to all

Drink packed clubs cleaned. Red top on for the boys


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 2, 2014)

A big thank you to Wayman and 2Blue for organising this meeting, a cracking day out, great course, excellent company within my fourball and through out both teams, brilliant craic all day.

Maybe on one of these forum meets I'll get the ball further than 20 yds off the first tee. Today I managed to let first tee yips get the better of me again and I just managed to get past the ladies tee, oh well, there's always next time. 

Oh aye, the result, a close one, but the North East triumphed by one point, Yorkshire lads 10, North East lads 11.


----------



## moogie (Mar 2, 2014)

Just like to say a MASSIVE thanks to Dave .... 2blue for Organising a great day out
Thoroughly enjoyed it
My 1st round of the year

The company was GREAT :thup:
Great Banter with Greg....aka The Hammer and his partner Bali
Made the day

Lastly ,  just to say well done to all of the Victorious North East team  :whoo:
Tight Win
But a WIN all the same

Look forward to the rematch


----------



## moogie (Mar 2, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Maybe on one of these forum meets I'll get the ball further than 20 yds off the first tee. Today I managed to let first tee yips get the better of me again and I just managed to get past the ladies tee, oh well, there's always next time.
		
Click to expand...



20 yards........??
Are u sure.....??

Past the Ladies Tees......??
Are u sure....................??

Not too sure myself...........

But u defo win the Shiniest Clubs award  :clap:


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 2, 2014)

moogie said:



			20 yards........??
Are u sure.....??

Past the Ladies Tees......??
Are u sure....................??

Not too sure myself...........

But u defo win the Shiniest Clubs award  :clap:
		
Click to expand...


:ears:


----------



## the hammer (Mar 3, 2014)

A big thanks to Dave organising , well done sir!
Good laugh in our four ball with moogie and Steve 

"I wasn't gannning, iwasny ganning t gan" haha, We'll done to Balli my partner who halved the match little help from me.
I hope the members weren't too irate with the slow play they had to put with, falling back 2 holes after 12 or 13 had a few chuntering, 
( and a few visitors).

Won't mention the result , but looking forward to a return match, and hopefully the carvery plates will be a bit bigger.

Good day, good laugh.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 3, 2014)

thanks for organizing the day Dave
the carvery after was lovely.


----------



## richy (Mar 3, 2014)

the hammer said:



			A big thanks to Dave organising , well done sir!
Good laugh in our four ball with moogie and Steve 

"I wasn't gannning, iwasny ganning t gan" haha, We'll done to Balli my partner who halved the match little help from me.
I hope the members weren't too irate with the *slow* play they had to put with, falling back 2 holes after 12 or 13 had a few chuntering, 
( and a few visitors).

Won't mention the result , but looking forward to a return match, and hopefully the carvery plates will be a bit bigger.

Good day, good laugh.
		
Click to expand...

I wish it was that fast, it was that slow I thought the post match meal was going to be breakfast. I don't know who was at fault but they need to be in the last group for any future meets.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 3, 2014)

Here Here,a massive thanks to Dave for the day. Thoroughly enjoyable from start to finish. Close result from two evenly matched teams. Lots of smiling faces throughout the day and a good spread of winnings for all. Oh and if anyone found an arse I left mine on the first tee. My knees didn't stop knocking until the 9th.


----------



## bozza (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks to Dave and everyone else that helped organise the day and a special thanks to Drawboy for keeping me topped up with some fine whiskey on the way round. 

Be good if we could organize a rematch up north for the end of summer if anyone fancys it? 

Seems a shame to wait till next  year for the rematch.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 3, 2014)

richy said:



			I wish it was that fast, it was that slow I thought the post match meal was going to be breakfast. I don't know who was at fault but they need to be in the last group for any future meets.
		
Click to expand...

Not guilty, one of the lads in our match did have a word with the group in front as they had lost two full holes. We were hoping to get in before the rain and we might have done it had it not have been for the two hole loss.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 3, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Not guilty, one of the lads in our match did have a word with the group in front as they had lost two full holes. We were hoping to get in before the rain and we might have done it had it not have been for the two hole loss.
		
Click to expand...

so then, named and shamed, 3rd from last group.


----------



## moogie (Mar 3, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Not guilty, one of the lads in our match did have a word with the group in front as they had lost two full holes. We were hoping to get in before the rain and we might have done it had it not have been for the two hole loss.
		
Click to expand...


Perhaps ,  the "word" to the group in front should have been to be allowed to play through....??


----------



## moogie (Mar 3, 2014)

the hammer said:



			so then, named and shamed, 3rd from last group.
		
Click to expand...


It sure was

When we were on the 5th tee ,  the course ranger informed us that this group had lost a hole even then

Later , when we were on 12th tee , this same group (4th group) was on the 12th green , yet the group in front of them , (3rd group) , was on the 15th tee box......!!
Their game was finished then aswell

We waited ,  for a good while too ,  on every single tee box on Sunday


----------



## moogie (Mar 3, 2014)

Besides all that

Just to repeat 
Was a good day
Well organised
With very good company / playing partners


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 3, 2014)

Slow play or not, it was a cracking day, good banter, nice course, well organised and good food. Great hospitality all round.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 3, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Slow play or not, it was a cracking day, good banter, nice course, well organised and good food. Great hospitality all round.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I must say though, I wasny gan a gan on aboot it, but moor allerton looked a bit of alreet like. shag.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2014)

moogie said:



			Perhaps ,  the "word" to the group in front should have been to be allowed to play through....??
		
Click to expand...

Weird, once said word was had (and it wasn't done politely) we soon pulled way ahead again and the aggrieved group were soon nowhere to be seen behind us.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 3, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Weird, once said word was had (and it wasn't done politely) we soon pulled way ahead again and the aggrieved group were soon nowhere to be seen behind us.
		
Click to expand...

Groups


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Groups
		
Click to expand...

Funny because that means the penultimate group held your group up for the last three or four holes because our group pulled away from them again dramatically.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 4, 2014)

Top day and the right result of course :thup:


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Agreed, I must say though, I wasny gan a gan on aboot it, but moor allerton looked a bit of alreet like. shag.
		
Click to expand...


Oh aye,

For those that don't know
Greg ,  actually turned up at the WRONG COURSE on Sunday morning
He was having a tour of Moor Allerton just down the road

The big M on the windows were ,  no give away.......
He insisted ,  they could have been fitted upside down , as an intended W ,  for Wike......

Told ya I wouldn't say owt shag ,  secrets safe pal


On another note......I think there is an exotic shafted TITLEIST driver going up for sale soon


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Funny because that means the penultimate group held your group up for the last three or four holes because our group pulled away from them again dramatically.
		
Click to expand...


Yes ,  this is probably true also,  though damage was done by then

The 13th should have been used as a mark ya balls,  and call up,  hole,  such is the nature/difficulty of the par3
Nobody had common sense to do that,  as that would have speeded up play

Then WE Should defenitely have been waved through on 16th tee,  as we were all standing on tee,  and all 4 of the group in front are over the back,  of the green , looking for balls.....??

4hrs 40mins to play 4bb Matchplay format,  is ridiculous......

Worse still,  the order was "mysteriously" changed at the 11th hour,  to switch my group from 4th to 6th (last) swapping places with YOUR group


----------



## bozza (Mar 4, 2014)

I think you are always going to have this problem when you have society with golfer's of varying abilities and so on. 

Seems a shame that something as minor as this is tainting what was a really good day.


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2014)

bozza said:



			Seems a shame that something as minor as this is tainting what was a really good day.
		
Click to expand...


*MINOR*

Minor for you
You werent last out with a group of members standing on a tee box with you for the last 5/6 holes
Minor for you
You were shaking hands on 14th green and then walking to 15th tee whilst the group behind u was on the 12th green
Yes it was very Minor indeed

Would just like to know why after losing atleast 1 hole that groups behind werent invited to play through......??
Thats all

that normally applies to all golfers ,  even societies of 'varying abilities'


----------



## bozza (Mar 4, 2014)

Like I said in the other post I have no idea as to why it was it so slow as we didn't have anyone waiting behind is after the first 2-3 holes. 

Maybe something should have been done at the time like the groups asking to play through or asking the people in the group in person why there was a delay rather than it being brought up a day later on here. 

End of the day it's been and gone and I wasn't involved in the said incident so I'm only guessing, still a shame to taint what overall was an amazing day.


----------



## richy (Mar 4, 2014)

bozza said:



			I think you are always going to have this problem when you have society with golfer's of varying abilities and so on. 

Seems a shame that something as minor as this is tainting what was a really good day.
		
Click to expand...

How can you say it was minor when you weren't even involved with it. Try having the same attitude when your waiting on every tee box


----------



## bozza (Mar 4, 2014)

I was just putting my view across now people are getting angry with me!? 

Should have been brought up after the round on Sunday if the groups behind felt that strongly about it rather than having a go on a Internet forum the day after.

But like I said and others have pointed out I wasn't involved I was only trying to help or give a reason why it may have happend. 

Just hope it doesn't cause a problem for future meets and take away from what a good day it was in general and the hard work Dave and others put in to organise the event.


----------



## richy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm not getting angry and I certainly can't see it affecting any future meets. 

I'd want to be told if I had held people up as I'd want to make sure it didn't happen in the future. Maybe the people in that particular group weren't aware, but to be fair it would be hard not to know.


----------



## bozza (Mar 4, 2014)

richy said:



			I'm not getting angry and I certainly can't see it affecting any future meets. 

I'd want to be told if I had held people up as I'd want to make sure it didn't happen in the future. Maybe the people in that particular group weren't aware, but to be fair it would be hard not to know.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I just took it the wrong way, just a shame it couldn't have been sorted on the day by the groups involved.


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2014)

Well
We were 2 groups behind so could hardly have a word
But the group concerned should have let the next group play through,  and that group should defo have been asking to be allowed to play through
Then I think we would have caught them aswell and pressed to be through


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 4, 2014)

Somewhere up the 12th I think it was it was pointed out that we had fallen behind by 2 holes, as we were walking off the 12th green the path from the 13th tee passes the 12th green, one chap in my group went over and said something, I wasn't aware he had gone over until he was walking back or what he said, nor am I interested, what is done is done. I seem to remember waiting on the fairway of the 14th and 15th for the green to clear, but then with the 16th being a par 3 things sped up and there was no more delays for us.

I remember the 13th well, as I toed the tee shot into the cabbage just right of the tee, got under the ball for my 2nd and then played the 3rd into the water, so just walked up to the 14th as the other 3 putted out.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 4, 2014)

Many thanks for the compliments guys...it was a pleasure to organise as everyone paid-up promptly & joined in well. I'm pleased about my judgement to go to 7/8ths Handicap as the match could not have been closer as it was decided by a mere 'Half'.....  someone's short missed put somewhere!!!  but not one of mine, of course :smirk: :cheers:
Sorry about the 11th hour groups switch, (unexplained...  sorry) which occurred when me mate Bali volunteered as my right-hand man so needed to be last to supervise 1st tee & bring in the Pin sheets etc. which did work well, BUT unfortunately, & unpredictably, moved the slow group forward....  tho' should still be letting folk through. 
Thanks for not making an issue in the Club-house but am glad to be made aware of it as it helps for future events. :thup:
Speaking of which, I'd have a car load to bring up for a rematch later in the year, no problem + some spare prizes:thup:
As slow play is an issue at the Club, as most, I am campaigning for 'Call-on' holes on the 13th & 16th though they do raise issues of safety but no more so than letting a group drive-on through you while you ball search. So your comments will be helpful & these, & your compliments will be passed on to the Course manager & caterers. 
Glad to be meeting many of you'se again at various GM meets in the very near future...  please remind me who you are as I am an old man with a very tired brain  but loving my golf with my growing number of 'Internet Friends' as my wife (yes, am married) so quaintly calls you'se lot....  ruddy hell, NE accent will be as bad as Jim's soon:ears:
See some of you soon:whoo:

PS. Please feel free to mention anything else that may improve the course, etc. that I can pass-on.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 4, 2014)

moogie said:



			Oh aye,

For those that don't know
Greg ,  actually turned up at the WRONG COURSE on Sunday morning
He was having a tour of Moor Allerton just down the road

The big M on the windows were ,  no give away.......
He insisted ,  they could have been fitted upside down , as an intended W ,  for Wike......

Told ya I wouldn't say owt shag ,  secrets safe pal


On another note......I think there is an exotic shafted TITLEIST driver going up for sale soon 

Click to expand...

No driver for sale, Parted with Â£100 on lessons today, waste of money ,Â£20 would have cured it
Need to be better for Lindrick , cant be letting craig down, then woodhall spa


----------



## Wayman (Mar 4, 2014)

the hammer said:



			No driver for sale, Parted with Â£100 on lessons today, waste of money ,Â£20 would have cured it
Need to be better for Lindrick , cant be letting craig down, then woodhall spa

Click to expand...

Greg don't worry about letting me down I'm just there to play course if we get a prize is a bonus


I'm up for having another big meet up our way sept/oct time


----------



## 2blue (Mar 5, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Greg don't worry about letting me down I'm just there to play course if we get a prize is a bonus


I'm up for having another big meet up our way sept/oct time
		
Click to expand...

Great....  a meet...  let's set it up...  where?? Need a good deal & decent course...  can enquire at Seaton if you fancy, easy trip from Yarkshur... let me know. Am there today, Wed


----------



## Wayman (Mar 5, 2014)

2blue said:



			Great....  a meet...  let's set it up...  where?? Need a good deal & decent course...  can enquire at Seaton if you fancy, easy trip from Yarkshur... let me know. Am there today, Wed
		
Click to expand...

Have a check at seaton dave


----------



## moogie (Mar 5, 2014)

Seaton would be decent
But you can normally never get a deal out of them
Only ever reduce green fees on a Monday.......


----------



## Wayman (Mar 5, 2014)

Brancepeth?


----------



## richy (Mar 5, 2014)

What about the likes of Burgham, they are always keen to offer deals and he course is decent. Even slayley would be good, either course.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 5, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Brancepeth?
		
Click to expand...

You still have a lot to learn mate, you should have suggested Chester-le-Street so we both could have got wasted


----------



## moogie (Mar 5, 2014)

Slaley would be a good call
Or 
Matfen Hall
Both happy to take weekend visiting Parties too


----------



## bozza (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah think we need somewhere that's happy to take a society on a weekend, I've also heard that Seaton are pretty stubbourn when it comes to offering deals.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 5, 2014)

moogie said:



			Slaley would be a good call
Or 
Matfen Hall
Both happy to take weekend visiting Parties too
		
Click to expand...

You sure about Slaley? Nice course granted and probably a good deal to be had if the numbers are right, but they make up for what they give you in green fees back at the bar afterwards.

Remember the last NE meet at Slaley I bought two egg and bacon butties and two lager shandies (I was driving and Stu well...) anyway for those four items they took me for Â£24.


----------



## moogie (Mar 5, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			You sure about Slaley? Nice course granted and probably a good deal to be had if the numbers are right, but they make up for what they give you in green fees back at the bar afterwards.

Remember the last NE meet at Slaley I bought two egg and bacon butties and two lager shandies (I was driving and Stu well...) anyway for those four items they took me for Â£24.
		
Click to expand...



I DON'T normally base my club/course selections on bar prices though...........

Just somewhere that is happy to take weekend visiting parties ,  not all clubs are happy to take such groups





But YES
I do remember
I doubt I shall ever forget
Your face ........ the look ....... *PRICELESS*   :rofl:


----------



## the hammer (Mar 5, 2014)

moogie said:



			I DON'T normally base my club/course selections on bar prices though...........

Just somewhere that is happy to take weekend visiting parties ,  not all clubs are happy to take such groups





But YES
I do remember
I doubt I shall ever forget
Your face ........ the look ....... *PRICELESS*   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, Sunday driver! Our lass in spa, no hassle, and Monday for those if they want.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 6, 2014)

As you say...  Seaton is Monday only.    Shame as it would have been convenient as well as different on links.

A Slaley meet would be good.....  we've 3 guys down here with those vouchers you get when buying Golf Insurance. We maybe able to use them for the one day'ers then book a Sunday Driver so we get a decent deal. Play the match on the Sunday then a Monday round for those who can. Just an idea.:whoo:


----------



## bozza (Mar 6, 2014)

2blue said:



			As you say...  Seaton is Monday only.    Shame as it would have been convenient as well as different on links.

A Slaley meet would be good.....  we've 3 guys down here with those vouchers you get when buying Golf Insurance. We maybe able to use them for the one day'ers then book a Sunday Driver so we get a decent deal. Play the match on the Sunday then a Monday round for those who can. Just an idea.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Also gives the option for those that drive to have a few sherbets if the choose to stop the night. 

I know it's not cheap in the bar but it's a one off so in don't mind paying more.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 8, 2014)

Unfortunately Slaley is not on vouchers or not....  best bet is a Sun Driver at Â£109...  then face their drink prices.

What alternatives can you guys find???:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 8, 2014)

Wynyard will take visitors at the weekend. I've had a tentative offer of Â£27, member's guest rates if I book a party of 8+. http://www.wynyardgolfclub.co.uk/home And for anyone wanting to stay over, there's Wynyard Hall hotel next door, which includes a spa for those that need some serious pampering...


----------



## moogie (Mar 8, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Wynyard will take visitors at the weekend. I've had a tentative offer of Â£27, member's guest rates if I book a party of 8+. http://www.wynyardgolfclub.co.uk/home And for anyone wanting to stay over, there's Wynyard Hall hotel next door, which includes a spa for those that need some serious pampering...
		
Click to expand...


Bri
That's not bad at all really.....

I'm sure,  if there was a party of 28,  same turnout as the Leeds game, then.......
Due to the decent size party
And
Your undoubted charm 
Then I'm certain,  You could probably squeeze some kind of deal
I've got every faith in you......:thup:

I will make a couple of enquiries too


----------



## Wayman (Mar 8, 2014)

Wynyard sounds good


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've booked our society at Slaley and they do do offers, let me know if you are booking there as I got an email a while ago that I can dig out about offers for both you lot and our booking.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 8, 2014)

moogie said:



			Bri
That's not bad at all really.....

I'm sure,  if there was a party of 28,  same turnout as the Leeds game, then.......
Due to the decent size party
And
Your undoubted charm 
Then I'm certain,  You could probably squeeze some kind of deal
I've got every faith in you......:thup:

I will make a couple of enquiries too
		
Click to expand...




Wayman said:



			Wynyard sounds good 

Click to expand...

Saturdays is 10:30am for parties, and 11:30am for Sundays. There are packages if meals are required too.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 8, 2014)

moogie said:



			I DON'T normally base my club/course selections on bar prices though...........


:
		
Click to expand...

I chuffing do I am not paying a fiver for a pint anywhere, that includes Augusta, St Andrews and Gleneagles.


----------



## moogie (Mar 8, 2014)

drawboy said:



			I chuffing do I am not paying a fiver for a pint anywhere, that includes Augusta, St Andrews and Gleneagles.
		
Click to expand...


Well you would be ok at slaley hall then mate......
It's not a fiver a pint





I believe the Stella Black is Â£4.95 (or so) .........  :cheers:

Hot chocolate.........Â£3.60


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 8, 2014)

drawboy said:



			I chuffing do I am not paying a fiver for a pint anywhere, that includes Augusta, St Andrews and Gleneagles.
		
Click to expand...

Proper Yorkshireman statement :thup:


----------



## bozza (Mar 8, 2014)

Wynyard would be a good option, i'd maybe prefer it over Slaley as Slaley can be way too busy on weekends with societys etc.


----------



## moogie (Mar 8, 2014)

bozza said:



			Wynyard would be a good option, i'd maybe prefer it over Slaley as Slaley can be way too busy on weekends with societys etc.
		
Click to expand...


And much closer to your house too..............


----------



## Wayman (Mar 8, 2014)

bozza said:



			Wynyard would be a good option, i'd maybe prefer it over Slaley as Slaley can be way too busy on weekends with societys etc.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter with our lot at the back it gets slower!!!!

What date we looking at here


----------



## moogie (Mar 8, 2014)

Wayman said:



			What date we looking at here
		
Click to expand...


I'd have thought a late September type date.......??

Keeps it 6 months apart that way too
If we are to carry this on each year,  would work well


----------



## bozza (Mar 8, 2014)

moogie said:



			And much closer to your house too..............

Click to expand...

Haha, makes no difference to me to be honest seeing as i don't drive.

Although i prefer the Hunting at Slaley to Wynyard it just always seems so busy with big societys etc whereas it may be a little quiter at Wynyard.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 8, 2014)

moogie said:



			I'd have thought a late September type date.......??

Keeps it 6 months apart that way too
If we are to carry this on each year,  would work well
		
Click to expand...

Monday 29th Sept is the H4H date. How about Sunday 21st Sept?

The venue would also mean the Yorkshire team would save an hour off their travelling...


----------



## bozza (Mar 8, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Monday 29th Sept is the H4H date. How about Sunday 21st Sept?

The venue would also mean the Yorkshire team would save an hour off their travelling...
		
Click to expand...

It's around when our club finals are i think, not that i'll qualify for them so that should be fine with me.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 8, 2014)

21st at Wynyard wud. be spot on for the rematch . I'd get several from Wike.. Stay over then Seaton on the Monday. How much wud the Hotel be? Let's do it.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 8, 2014)

Seaton Carew is all reputation, no substance.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 8, 2014)

2blue said:



			21st at Wynyard wud. be spot on for the rematch . I'd get several from Wike.. Stay over then Seaton on the Monday. How much wud the Hotel be? Let's do it.
		
Click to expand...

A nice hotel with a spa for an easier life !!!!!!!


----------



## 2blue (Mar 8, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Seaton Carew is all reputation, no substance.
		
Click to expand...

For me it's very good 
Value at Â£245 Country membership & few restrictions....  Excellent links & very welcoming. It's an hours drive but well worth it to be playing links golf. I think my Yorkshire friends will enjoy it.


----------



## moogie (Mar 8, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Seaton Carew is all reputation, no substance.
		
Click to expand...


I disagree
I think it's a very good links track
And
Have never played it in anything except great condition
Other than Goswick
There is very little else in the area in terms of quality links golf


----------

